# Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hallo an euch alle,

wie Ihr schon in der Themenüberschift lesen könnt bräuchte ich eine Zusammenstellung für einen reinen Gamer PC! Da ich meinem Verlobten ein Geschenk zum 7 Jährigen machen wollen würde und ich selber aber mal gar keine Ahnung davon habe, bitte ich euch hiermit um Hilfe 

Ich möchte Ihn auch nicht fragen oder sonstwas, da dies ja nen Geheimnis bleiben soll und wenn ausgerechnet ICH ihn iwas übern PC frage, dann fliegt das zu 100% auf 

Der Rechner wird ausschlieslich für das Zocken verwendet und sonst nix! Also keine Videos, Filme oder sonstwas! Er zockt viel MMO´s wie derzeit RIFT, SWTOR und nun möchte er natürlich das kommende TERA und GW2 spielen 

Preislich sind eigentlich keine Grenzen gesetzt, da ich es über ne Finanzierung laufen lassen würde, wie ich gesehen habe geht dies bei Alternate glaub ich war das... 

Das einzige ist halt, das ich möchte das er keine Ruckler hat und auf der vollen Pracht spielen kann und das egal welches Game es ist! Er hat sich das wahrlich verdient wegen seinem alten Rechner der nur immer und immer wieder Probleme bereitet hat =( 

Dazu kommt noch die Frage ob Ihr mit einen Monitor und Gamingtastatur/maus empfehlen könntet? Damit ich gleich draus nen Paket schnürren kann und es sich damit die Finanz. auch rentiert 

Ich freue mich auf eure zusammenstellungen und eure Antworten! 

Habt vielen dank
eure Drina


----------



## Lyph (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Es wäre schon hilfreich, wenn du wenigstens ungefähr ein Budget setzen könntest. Du möchtest ihm also einen PC kaufen mit dem er alles auf hohen Einstellungen und hoher Auflösung spielen kann. Das kann man für ~800€ ermöglichen, jedoch auch weit über 1000€. 

Hat er etwas mit Übertaktung am Hut ?
Ist dir/ihm die Lautheit des PCs wichtig ?
Kannst du alte Komponenten weiterverwenden (z.B. Festplatte, Laufwerk) ?

Ich mach einfach mal einen Schuss ins Blaue und empfehle dieses System (Hardware ausgewählt im Hinblick auf Preis/Leistung):

*CPU:* Intel Core i5 2500K ~178€
*CPU-Kühler:* Thermalright HR-02 Macho ~34€
*Mainboard:* ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 ~90€
*Ram:* 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 ~30€
*GPU:* Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 ~242€
*SSD:* Crucial m4 SSD 128GB ~135€
*HDD:* 2000GB Samsung EcoGreen F4 ~111€
*Netzteil:* 580W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 ~96€
*Laufwerk:* LG Electronics GH24NS70 ~17€
*Gehäuse:* Thermaltake Commander MS-1 ~46€
*Gehäuse-Lüfter:* 2x be quiet! Silent Wings USC 1500U/m 17dB(A) ~24€
*Monitor:* Asus VS248H 24" ~170€
*Maus:* Zowie EC1 ~54€
*Tastatur:* Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Tastatur ~32€
_________________________________________
*Gesamtpreis: 1259€*

Gibt natürlich viele Möglichkeiten den Preis nach unten zu drücken. Aber mit Monitor etc. würde ich schon so ~1000€ einplanen für ein System, das viel Gaming-Power hat.


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Nun, da ich leider mich da nicht auskenne und nicht weiß ab wann nen Rechner "gut" bzw ab welcher Preiskategorie ist das für mich schwer einzuschätzen!!

Würde aber wohl meinen das alles bis 1500€ noch im Rahmen ist und man vllt schauen könnt was man dafür erreichen kann inkl. Monitor und dem Rest  Wenn dies soweit möglich wäre..

Soweit ich weiß hat er nichts mit Übertaktung am Hut und das mit der Lautheit wäre eigentlich wahrlich nur Nebensache! Aus dem alten Rechner würde ich nichts nehmen da ich eigentlich vor hatte meinen Verlobten dann davon zu überzeugen ihn zu verkaufen.. Dies aber auch wieder nur wenns sichs überhaupt rentiert.. Der Rechner ist ca nen Jahr alt

Mfg


----------



## Valnarr (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

hardwareversand.de - Startseite

Wenn du es finanzieren willst dann eventuell hier drüber. Alternate ist im schnitt 20% teuer! 
Die Bauen dir den Rechner für 20 Euro auch zusammen und für 35 kümmern sie sich auch um die Software.


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Dann werd ich eure Zusammenstellung bei diesem Hardwareversand.de bestellen  wenns da günstiger ist.. danke für die Info 

Hoffe das Ihr mir wirklich da helfen könnt


----------



## Lyph (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich habe meinen Beitrag oben editiert und ein übertaktbares System vorgeschlagen. Ohne Übertaktung kommst du nochmal eine Ecke günstiger davon:

*CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1230 ~200€
*CPU-Kühler:* EKL Alpenföhn Sella ~17€
*Mainboard:* ASRock H61iCafe ~64€
*Ram:* 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 ~30€
*GPU:* Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 ~242€
*SSD:* Crucial m4 SSD 128GB ~135€
*HDD:* 2000GB Samsung EcoGreen F4 ~111€
*Netzteil:* 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 ~83€
*Laufwerk:* LG Electronics GH24NS70 ~17€
*Gehäuse:* Thermaltake Commander MS-1 ~46€
*Gehäuse-Lüfter:* 2x Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 900U/m 11dB(A) ~12€
*Monitor:* Asus VS248H 24" ~170€
*Maus:* Zowie EC1 ~54€
*Tastatur:* Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Tastatur ~32€
_________________________________________
*Gesamtpreis: 1213€*


----------



## KaterTom (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Also ohne genau zu wissen, welche Hardware jetzt in seinem Rechner steckt ist eine seriöse Beratung kaum möglich! Ist es ein Fertig-PC? Dann poste bitte die genaue Typenbezeichnung davon, vielleicht können wir so herausfinden was drinsteckt. Der Rechner ist erst ein Jahr alt, dann ist er vielleicht garnicht so schlecht und benötigt nur eine punktuelle Aufrüstung(neue Grafikkarte z.B.). Bei einem Kauf ins Blaue hinein ist die Gefahr sehr gross, dass du mehrere hundert Euro umsonst ausgibst.


----------



## Supeq (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

"Budget is kein Problem, wir können ja finanzieren" haben die Griechen auch immer gesagt


----------



## facehugger (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Für Full-HD und bei dem Budget könnte man auch eine GTX560Ti 448 in Betracht ziehen:


ASUS ENGTX560 Ti 448 DCII/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRI0-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ist fast so schnell wie eine GTX570/AMD6970, kostet aber deutlich weniger. Bei der Festplatte würde ich eher jene empfehlen:


Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
sonst sieht die Konfig von Lyph sehr gut aus

Gruß


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Supeq schrieb:


> "Budget is kein Problem, wir können ja finanzieren" haben die Griechen auch immer gesagt


 
Das hilft mir enorm weiter! Danke 

Ich hab grad versucht nachzuschauen, da wir noch die OVP vom alten Rechner haben! 

CPU: i7 920
RAM: 6GB Mushkin 1033Mhz
Festplatte: 1TB ka welche
Grafik: 5970 x2 glaub ich.. iwas mit Dual-GPU
Mainboard: Gigabyte aber was genau ka.. 

Auf jeden fall hatt er immer Probleme gehabt mit dem Rechner.. Kein Game ohne ruckeln usw egal was er auch ausprobiert hat! Deshalb möchte ich Ihm nun nen gscheiden zusammenbauen lassen / bestellen oder wie auch immer!! 

Hauptsache das er alles auf High/Ultra/Max oder sonst wie man das auch nennt spielen kann!! Wie gesagt, da es über ne Finanz. gemacht wird kann es ruhig halt was seht gutes sein und ich sehe ja das ihr Ahnung habt  

Lg


----------



## type_o (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich würde statt des Xeon einen i5 2400 empfehlen! Den kann man auch über den BCLK übertakten, falls Dein Verlobter das doch mal will. Und er ist günstiger. 
Die vier zusätzlichen Kerne, braucht er ja nicht, da only Zocken! 

MfG type_o 

EDIT: mit dem Sys hat er Probleme? 
Da kann ich nur zu einer Single-GPU raten, ala gtx 580 oder amd 7970. 
Die Ruckler kommen bestimmt vom Dual-GPU!


----------



## Lyph (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



facehugger schrieb:


> Für Full-HD und bei dem Budget könnte man auch eine GTX560Ti 448 in Betracht ziehen:
> 
> 
> ASUS ENGTX560 Ti 448 DCII/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRI0-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...


 
Die GraKa hab ich doch jedesmal empfohlen. Bei der HDD habe ich auf die 2TB gesetzt als Datenspeicher. Ich habe selbst eine Zeit lang MMOs gespielt und weiss daher, dass diese Spiele definitiv auf die SSD kommen zwecks Ladezeiten.


----------



## KaterTom (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Dein Freund hat bereits einen High-End Rechner. Er braucht keinen neuen! Die hier vorgeschlagenen Konfigurationen sind alle langsamer als sein derzeitiger PC. Und die Ruckelprobleme kommen zu 99% vom dual-GPU.


----------



## Scroll (17. Februar 2012)

das die rechner die hier vorgeschlagen wurden alle langsamer sind glaube ich kaum, abgsehen von der graka  ein i7-920@stock kann in mmo schon an seine grenzen kommen und denke mal nicht das man mit dem board oc betreiben kann  falls doch dann sollte es reichen und nur ne neue graka her  (das mit dem 920@stock kann der in mmos schon limitieren, habe ich bei wow auch schon mal gemerkt  ) 

mfg


----------



## facehugger (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Lyph schrieb:


> Die GraKa hab ich doch jedesmal empfohlen. Bei der HDD habe ich auf die 2TB gesetzt als Datenspeicher. Ich habe selbst eine Zeit lang MMOs gespielt und weiss daher, dass diese Spiele definitiv auf die SSD kommen zwecks Ladezeiten.


UUUps, war mein Fehler! Hab ich doch glatt das 448-Kürzel bei deinen Konfigs übersehn Die Frage ist nun, alten i7 behalten oder gleich einen komplett neuen Unterbau nehmen... Die 5970 würde ich verkaufen und mir die schon empfohlene GTX560 448 oder gar eine AMD7950:

http://geizhals.at/de/732216

in den Knecht stecken...

Gruß


----------



## Lyph (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hier mal ein interessanter Benchmark, der die These von Scroll bestätigt.

Der nicht aufgeführte Xeon liegt von der Rechenpower zwischen dem i5 2500k und dem i7 2600k und ist daher höher anzusiedeln als der i5 2400 (bei gleichzeitig weniger TDP).

Nun ist die Frage ob man "nur" Mainboard+CPU tauschen sollte (1366 Sockel eintauschen mit einem 1155 Sockel), oder gleich noch die Grafikkarte mit wegen möglichen Dual-GPU Mikrorucklern... Da die HD5970 zwischen der 7950 und 7970 anzusiedeln ist, müsste man auch eins dieser Karten dann als "Ersatz" kaufen, um nicht an Performance einzubüßen.


----------



## facehugger (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ja der Xeon 1230 wäre eine interessante Alternative, wenn man nicht übertakten möchte. Man könnte allerdings auch den i7-920 behalten und nur die Graka tauschen...

Gruß


----------



## derP4computer (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> CPU: i7 920
> RAM: 6GB Mushkin 1033Mhz
> Festplatte: 1TB ka welche
> Grafik: *5970 x2* glaub ich.. iwas mit Dual-GPU
> Mainboard: Gigabyte aber was genau ka..


Das liegt wohl an der Grafikkarte, die macht wahrscheinlich die Ruckler.

 Meine Frau würde das nie machen.  

Aber du brauchst auch kein neues System kaufen, spar dir das Geld und fahre mit deinem Verlobten in den Urlaub, sofern du ihn in Bewegung bekommst. 
Ich würde dir Paris empfehlen, waren meine Liebste und ich auch, ist wunderbar.


----------



## Lyph (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



> *Radeon HD 5970: Mikroruckeln *
> Von vielen gehofft, bei der Radeon HD 5970 jedoch nicht beseitigt, ist das Phänomen des Mikroruckelns. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine unregelmäßige Ausgabe der einzelnen Bilder (Frames) an den Monitor. Die Ursache hierfür liegt bei der Multi-GPU-Rendermethode AFR. Beim Alternate Frame Rendering arbeitet jeder Grafikchip im Verbund abwechselnd mit den anderen an ganzen Bildern. Aufgrund von unterschiedlichen Workloads einzelner Frames kommt es oft vor, dass mehrere Bilder fast gleichzeitig fertig werden, gefolgt von einer größeren Zeitspanne bis zum nächsten Frame. Die Folge ist eine gefühlt niedrige Framerate, obwohl nominell genug Bilder pro Sekunde vorliegen (siehe auch das große Multi-GPU-Special in der PCGH-Printausgabe 10/2009). Anders formuliert: Auch bei der Radeon HD 5970 ist es eher Regel denn Ausnahme, dass die angezeigte Framerate nicht dem gefühlten Ergebnis entspricht.
> 
> Die Ausmaße des Mikroruckel-Phänomens sind vergleichbar mit der eigenen Vorgängerin Radeon HD 4870 X2 und damit zwischen akzeptabel (Crysis Warhead) bis katastrophal unregelmäßig (Call of Duty 5/6).
> ...



Quelle: PCGH


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Nun komm ich hier immer noch ned weiter und versteh nur Bahnhof  

Welche zusammenstellung soll ich nun nehmen für ihn? Und nein den Rechner will er bestimmt ned behalten da wir dauernt nur Probleme damit hatten.. egal ob graka oder sonstwas anders der Grund dafür ist!! 

Ich will Ihn einfach Glücklich mahcne


----------



## KaterTom (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Das durch dual-GPU verursachte ruckeln ist doch höchstwarscheinlich nur ein konfigurations-Problem. Das könnte man auch lösen ohne ein paar hundert Euro zum Fenster hinaus zu werfen. Dann muss er sich halt mal mit der Materie befassen, er kann ja auch hier  fragen. Multi-GPU funktioniert nunmal nicht immer out-of-the-Box.

EDIT: Na wenn das _so_ ist...


----------



## Lyph (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Ich will Ihn einfach Glücklich mahcne



"Glück" ist immer reine Ansichtssache. Ich kann es nachvollziehen, dass der Problem-Rechner komplett abgegeben werden soll. An deiner Stelle würde ich erstmal schauen, ob und was du für diesen Rechner an Geld noch bekommst und dann nachrechnen, was du für ein "neues" System draufzahlen müsstest.


----------



## skyscraper (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Nun komm ich hier immer noch ned weiter und versteh nur Bahnhof
> 
> Welche zusammenstellung soll ich nun nehmen für ihn? Und nein den Rechner will er bestimmt ned behalten da wir dauernt nur Probleme damit hatten.. egal ob graka oder sonstwas anders der Grund dafür ist!!
> 
> Ich will Ihn einfach Glücklich mahcne


 
Was genau denn für Probleme?


----------



## derP4computer (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Ich will Ihn einfach Glücklich mahcne


 Das geht dann so:
Meine Frau und ich fahren in den Osterferien nach Wien, Schlösser, Architektur, ........ Geschichte, Shoppen usw.
Im Prater bei Bier und Schnitzel lege ich einen jammernden Blick auf und warte.
Dann kommt die Erlösung.
"Wenn wir wieder zu Hause sind, dann kaufst du dir eine neue Grafikkarte, wie wäre das?"
Alle sind glücklich.


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Nun ich bin mit einem Anliegen auf euch zu gekommen und mit der bitte mir beim zusammenbau eines neuen Rechner zu helfen! 
Wenn Ihr aber nun auf Ihn los geht und sagt er soll sich halt mit der Materie beschäftigen und das wars.. wars wohl hier umsonst für mich.. Danke an alle!!

Ps: er hat schon viel versucht und hat gegoiolet und nerven verloren.. so ist es ned!!!!


----------



## KaterTom (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich geh' doch hier auf niemanden los. Ich meine das wirklich nicht böse, wollte dich nur davor bewahren einen Haufen Geld unnötig auszugeben.


----------



## Lyph (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hole erstmal Angebote rein, was du für den "alten" Rechner noch so bekommen könntest. Dann nennst du diesen Betrag und was du bereit wärst für einen "neuen" Rechner drauf zu legen. Anschließend gibt's hier passende Vorschläge und du suchst dir das aus, das dir am meisten zusagt.


----------



## derP4computer (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



KaterTom schrieb:


> Ich geh' doch hier auf niemanden los. Ich meine das wirklich nicht böse, wollte dich nur davor bewahren einen Haufen Geld unnötig auszugeben.


 Wie der KaterTom schon sagte, ist es wohl die Grafikkarte.
Niemand möchte hier deinen Verlobten schlecht machen und oder für dumm erklären.
Es ist manchmal ein wenig (mehr als haarig) fummelig und kostet Nerven.
Aber einfach so Geld raushauen .............. hmm?


----------



## IconX (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Um das ganze mal halbwegs verständlich auszudrücken : Dein Freund hat einen Highend-Pc gekauft, der wohl rein von der Rechenleistung jeder Konfiguration die du bisher hier gesehen hast um längen überlegen ist.

Problem der Sache : Der Rechner läuft über Crossfire, dh. das 2 Grafikkarten miteinandere verbunden werden (und in jeder davon sind nochmal 2 Grafikkerne, dh 4 Grafikkerne insgesamt). Zwar ist das von der Leistung theoretisch super, allerdings kommt es bei Crossfire zu dem großen Problem Mikroruckler (deshalb ruckelt alles, auch wenn die Leistung des Systems hoch genug wäre). Das ensteht dadurch, dass jeder der Kerne bei der Bildausgabe helfen will, allerdings die Bilder in unterschiedlichen Abständen auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen, weil die Synchronisation der Bildabfolge nicht perfekt funktioniert. Dadurch kann es zu unterschiedlich großen Zeiten in der Bildabfolge kommen, was das menschliche Auge dann als Ruckler auffasst.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wenn du deinem Freund eine Freude machen willst, dann kauf ihm eine Gtx570/560 448 Cores . Die ist zwar von der Rohleistung viel schwächer als oben genannte Kombination, allerdings mehr als ausreichen für alles aktuelle und beitzt das Problem der Mikroruckler nicht (und auch sonstige Probleme mit den Treibern usw. sind dann wohl weg).

Wenn du wirklich ihm einen neuen Pc kaufen willst, dann kannst du eine der Konfigurationen hier wählen - auch wenn es praktisch besser wäre, die 2x 5970 zu verkaufen und eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen.


----------



## Lyph (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich denke das ist nur *eine* HD5970 drin. Das Dual-GPU bezog sich wohl auf die einzelne Karte. Anders als bei beispielsweise der HD4870x2 gibt es bei der HD5970 das "x2"-Kürzel nicht. Eine HD5870 kostete zu Release schon schlappe 550€, daher bezweifel ich stark dass er diese via Crossfire zweimal hat. Auch wäre mMn der i7 920 für zwei solcher Karten zu schwach auf der Brust.

Wenn man jetzt nur die Grafik-Karte tauscht, um eben diesen Mikrorucklern zu entgehen muss man erstmal schauen wie viel man (bzw. Frau) für diese gebrauchte Karte bekommt. Um eine von der Rechenpower gleichwertige Karte nachzukaufen muss man wirklich auf die HD79xx gehen und diese kostet auch schlappe 500-600€. Natürlich hast du Recht, dass eine GTX560 Ti 488 für rund 250€ eine sehr gute und ausreichende Karte ist (daher auch in meinem Vorschlag berücksichtigt). Verkauft man jetzt die HD5970 für sagen wir mal 200-300€ und tauscht diese gegen die besagte 560 Ti 488, so kann es trotzdem noch so sein, dass die CPU (i7 920) Spiele limitieren kann. Deswegen ja der Grundgedanke von einem 1366- zum 1155-System komplett zu wechseln.

Wie die TEin deutlich gesagt hat ist sie nicht daran interessiert nur einzelne Komponenten auszutauschen (Grafikkarte+Mainboard+CPU), was eigentlich ausreichend wäre um das Problem mit der Performance in den Griff zu bekommen. 

Somit mein Vorschlag: Hole dir Angebote rein, wie viel du für den kompletten PC bekommen kannst. Diese Summe dann hier nennen und schauen wie viel man zusätzlich investieren möchte. Aus dem daraus resultierenden Budget gibt's dann mehrere Vorschläge hier und man (bzw. Frau) hat dann nur noch die Qual der Wahl. Als Resultat hätte man dann ein 1155-System mit höhere CPU-Leistung und etwas schwächerer auf mikrorucklerfreier GPU-Leistung. Darüber hinaus ist das 1155-System auch viel einfacher und günstiger aufrüstbar. Im Endeffekt wäre damit dem Wunsch der TEin nachgekommen -> altes problembelastetes System gegen ein neues problemfreies System ausgetauscht -> Mann glücklich -> Frau glücklich -> alle glücklich.


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wo kann ich den nen Angebot für den Rechner bekommen? Ebay bringt leider nichts da ich Ihn letzte woche schon drin hatte und keine Gebote oder sonstiges bekommen!! 

Wie viel isn der wert? Was würdet Ihr sagen? 

Hier nochmal die Daten:

Gehäuse: GEH Silverstone Raven RV01
MB: Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 x58 SLI
Prozessor: i7 - 920 2.66 Ghz (3.66 max.)
Arbeitsspeicher: 6GB DDR3 1333Mhz
HDD: 1500GB
Laufwerk: Sata DVD/RW Dlayer black
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5970 x2 (Dual-GPU mit je 1GB)
Netzteil: 700W be quiet! Straight Power 8
Integrierte Wasserkühlung
Betriebssystem: WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE 64x

Ich glaube nicht das wir Ihn auseinanderbauen können, da ich gerade gelesen habe das es schwieriger ist mit einer Wasserkühlung usw! Den Rechner hat er sich über XMX vor nem Jahr bestellt und es war wahrlich der größte Fehler wie er sagt =( 

Wie gesagt.. ich würd ned nur ne Graka ihm kaufen wollen sondern ehrlich was gscheids wo er seine Freude damit hat und auch zuunftssicher ist und einfach halt "perfekt" läuft!


----------



## Scroll (17. Februar 2012)

sry, hier stand mull da letzten beitrag nicht gelesen


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wo kann ich den nen Angebot für den Rechner bekommen? Ebay bringt leider nichts da ich Ihn letzte woche schon drin hatte und keine Gebote oder sonstiges bekommen hab!! 

Wie viel isn der wert? Was würdet Ihr sagen? 

Hier nochmal die Daten:

Gehäuse: GEH Silverstone Raven RV01
MB: Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 x58 SLI
Prozessor: i7 - 920 2.66 Ghz (3.66 max.)
Arbeitsspeicher: 6GB DDR3 1333Mhz
HDD: 1500GB
Laufwerk: Sata DVD/RW Dlayer black
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5970 x2 (Dual-GPU mit je 1GB)
Netzteil: 700W be quiet! Straight Power 8
Integrierte Wasserkühlung
Betriebssystem: WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE 64x

Ich glaube nicht das wir Ihn auseinanderbauen können, da ich gerade gelesen habe das es schwieriger ist mit einer Wasserkühlung usw! Den Rechner hat er sich über XMX vor nem Jahr bestellt und es war wahrlich der größte Fehler wie er sagt =( 

Wie gesagt.. ich würd ned nur ne Graka ihm kaufen wollen sondern ehrlich was gscheids wo er seine Freude damit hat und auch zuunftssicher ist und einfach halt "perfekt" läuft!


----------



## Lyph (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Was war denn der Original-Preis ? Hier im Forum gibt es einen Marktplatz, die sog. Bucht. Dort kann man leichter den Wert schätzen lassen. Jedoch braucht man eine Anzahl an Mindestbeiträgen um dort reinschauen zu können.

Durch Google findet man leider nicht mehr diesen Komplett-PC, jedoch einen Forum-Beitrag zu "zGaming Computer Core i7-920, 4x2.66Ghz @ 4x 3.6Ghz, 6144MB, 1500GB, 20x DVD Brenner, 2048MB ATI Radeon HD5970". Denke mal um diesen PC handelt es sich dann.

Falls du einen Käufer finden solltest, dann wirst du wahrscheinlich mit hohem Verlust rechnen müssen. Sagen wir mal der Komplett-PC hat neu 1.400€ gekostet, dann wirst du wahrscheinlich noch knappe 700-800€ dafür bekommen. Aber das müssen dann die Experten schätzen, ich bin da nicht so bewandert. Vll. stellt ja jemand dein System in die PCGH-Bucht rein (wenn du lieb fragst) und leitet dir dann Angebote und Wertschätzungen weiter.


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich glaub es waren 1,700€ ca. aber ganz genau weiß ichs leider auch nicht mehr!!


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wie schon gesagt, frag mal im Marktplatz nach. Ich würde den spontan auf ca. 800-1000€ schätzen.


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ab wann kann ich den da was posten?? 


Wie dem auch sei aber wie schauts nun mit der Konfiguration eines neuen aus? Auf was muss ich nun da achten damit er ka Probleme hat


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich glaube ab 100 geschriebenen Beiträgen und einer gewissen Zeit, die du angemeldet bist. Was einen neuen PC angeht gibt es hier schon einen Haufen Threads. Einfach mal schauen ob du da was passendes findest.
Grob gehts darum ob du AMD oder Intel Prozessoren haben willst (wird momentan auf Intel hinauslaufen). Dann ein Mainboard je nach Geschmack dazu. Grafikkarte der passenden Leistungsklasse, um die 8GB RAM und ein passendes Netzteil...


----------



## kroenen04 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Meine Frau würde mir nie nen PC kaufen...sollte sie auch besser nicht!


----------



## Lyph (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Lyph schrieb:


> *CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1230 ~200€
> *CPU-Kühler:* EKL Alpenföhn Sella ~17€
> *Mainboard:* ASRock H61iCafe ~64€
> *Ram:* 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 ~30€
> ...


 
Die Zusammenstellung wäre ohne Übertaktungswunsch mMn sehr empfehlenswert. Je nach Budget könnte man auch nochmal 173€ drauflegen und eine Asus Radeon HD 7950 DirectCuII für 415€ wählen. Müsste man nur schau'n welches Gehäuse dazu passt (GraKa-Länge).


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich habe relativ angst vor einer ATI da wir ja eine im alten haben, zwar haben wir ne Dual-GPU drin aber nun mal angst halt wenns a versteht 

Aber wenns Ihr meint das die Super ist und alles auf High funkt und er sich darüber freuen wird wie sau, dann ist mir das Wert!!  

Wie schauts mit dem Mainborad von ASUS aus dieses Z68 iwas, dieses hab ich im Angebot bzw ne Preissenkung gesehen? Würde das auch passen?


Noch ne Frage: Warum nen Xeon und ned ned normalen I-Prozessor? Also der Name sagt ma nix usw ist der besser zum zocken?


----------



## Lyph (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Fangen wir mit ATI an. Also ich besitze selbst eine HD4870 und bin seit nun fast 3 Jahren damit wunschlos glücklich. Noch heute packt sie jedes Spiel und vieles auf Max-Einstellungen (Auflösung 1280*1024). Die Problematik mit Mikrorucklern ist nicht ATI verschuldet, sondern generell Dual-GPUs, tritt somit auch bei NVidia auf.

Du kannst aber auch bedenkenlos die GTX560Ti 488 nehmen, die ist zwar schwächer und stromhungriger als die HD7950/70, dafür aber deutlich günstiger und stark genug für alles auf FullHD (sofern man nicht mit AA/AF übertreibt).

Ein Mainboard mit Z-Chipsatz bringt dir nur in Verbindung mit einer übertaktbaren CPU etwas. Daher wäre der P-/Z-Chipsatz nur empfehlenswert bei beispielsweise einem i5 2500*k*.

Der Xeon ist eigentlich für den Server-Bereich entwickelt worden. Daher ist er auch sparsamer als seine i5/i7-Schwestern. Rein von der Architektur und den Features ist er ein i7 2600 mit geringerem Takt und geringerem Verbrauch. Er ist somit schneller als ein i5 2500k und etwas langsamer als ein i7 2600k. Wenn man nicht übertakten will kommt also entweder ein i5 2400 in Frage, oder eben der Xeon 1230. Letzterer hat halt mehr Rechenpower bei geringerem Verbrauch und bietet Vorteile eines i7. Daher eine klare Empfehlung. Er läuft ganz normal auf einem 1155-Board (genau wie ein i5 oder i7) und hat auch sonst keine Nachteile. Beim Xeon 1230 empfielt sich ein Board mit dem H-Chipsatz, da diese für non-OC Systeme ausgelegt sind. Der H61-Chipsatz unterstützt keine IGP, die der Xeon (aber auch der i5 2400) nicht haben. Daher ist der Xeon + H61 Board eine sehr gute und sinnvolle Kombination. Wenn dich AsRock als Hersteller abschreckt (hatte früher einen schlechten Ruf), dann kannst du natürlich zu einem H61-Asus-Board greifen, diese sind aber qualitativ absolut gleichwertig.


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich hab grad versucht bei Alternate den Rechner zusammenzustellen aber leider haut da iwas ned hin!! Das Mainboard was du beschreibts gibts iwie ned oder ich bin Blind, das kann auch gut möglich sein


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

EDIT: hab das Board gefunden und die CPU aber ich kann sie nicht miteinander kombinieren!! wenn ich das Board auswähle kann ich den Xeon ned mehr auswählen!!!

Außerdem hat er ja ne onboard Grafikkarte, werde ich da keine Probs bekommen wenn ich dann noch ne gscheide einbaue? muss ich dann die andere immer abschalten oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Thallassa (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Alternate hat das Board schon, nur wenn du den Xeon wählst, kriegst du nur 4 - 5 Boards angezeigt, die anderen blockiert Alternate, da der Xeon nicht direkt als kompatibel dabeisteht... Anderer Anbieter *hust* woanders *hust hust*


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Welcher anderer Anbieter *hust* und wo ich ihn auch zusammenbauen lassen kann *hust* und auf den kauf über ne Finanz machen kann *hust* 

Hardwareversand hat den Prozessor gar ned im Angebot gelistet auf deren Seite!

Was wäre ne andere option die genau so gut ist?


----------



## Thallassa (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wurde vorhin schon genannt -> mindfactory


----------



## SandR+ (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



> Und nein den Rechner will er bestimmt ned behalten da wir dauernt nur  Probleme damit hatten..


sein ned Böse..
aber vielleicht sitze das Problem eher vorm pc 

such im Bekannten kreis jemanden der sich ein Bisserl (mehr als Ihr) mit PC´s auskennt & lass den mal an den PC..
Urteil anhören &
evtl. configuriert der `nette´ bekannte dan pc dann flug´s neu..


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Bauen die auch zusammen und haben ne Finanz? Ich sehe kein Konfigurator oder AGB´s etc für ne Finanz.. weil ohne gehts leider neda


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



SandR+ schrieb:


> sein ned Böse..
> aber vielleicht sitze das Problem eher vorm pc
> 
> such im Bekannten kreis jemanden der sich ein Bisserl (mehr als Ihr) mit PC´s auskennt & lass den mal an den PC..
> ...


 
Nein leider kenn ich wir sonst niemanden und so ein nichtswisser ist mein Verlobter auch ned! Stunden am Tag durchforstet er nen Forum und probiert alles mögliche aus was er findet!!
Ich versteh auch ned was das hier soll dauernt auf Ihn zu kommen und sowas zu behaupten! Wir bzw ich wollen den Rechner nicht mehr und fertig!! Wenn jemand von euch Ihn haben will bitte  Finds aber echt ungerecht das Prob Ihm in die Schuhe zu stecken!
Bin wegen nem andern Thema hier im Forum und suche auch was anderes.. 

Ich such evtl mal lieber noch nen anderes Forum.. Danke euch


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Habs gefunden!!
Bei denen kann man auch Finanzieren! 

Also sollte ich nun diese Konfiguration bestellen? Wird er alles auf Max. Spielen können bzw das wichtigste ist halt das er alle MMO´s auf High spiellen kann (rift swtor gw2 tera) ohne nachladeruckler oder sonstwas  

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 ~200€
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella ~17€
Mainboard: ASRock H61iCafe ~64€
Ram: 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 ~30€
GPU: Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 ~242€
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB ~135€
HDD: 2000GB Samsung EcoGreen F4 ~111€
Netzteil: 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 ~83€
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS70 ~17€
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Commander MS-1 ~46€
Gehäuse-Lüfter: 2x Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 900U/m 11dB(A) ~12€
Monitor: Asus VS248H 24" ~170€
Maus: Zowie EC1 ~54€
Tastatur: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Tastatur ~32€
_________________________________________
Gesamtpreis: 1213€

Sollt ich da doch dann lieber die HD 7970 kaufen? Hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit der Karte gemacht? (wie gesagt nur schlechtes mit ATI erlebt)

PS: Kann ich auch nen 1600er Speicher verbauen?? und welches Gehäuse muss ich dann bestellen wenn die dickere ATI nehmen sollte?


----------



## Thallassa (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Negative Erfahrungen mit ATI überraschen mich auch nicht, wenn eine Dual-GPU am Werke war... Die sollte man nie kaufen, egal von welchem Hersteller 
Die HD7970 wäre momentan die stärkste Karte, bringt mehr Leistung als eine HD5970 und läuft einwandfrei. Erfahrungen gibt es hier mittlerweile genug. - Das Commander passt, selbst für eine HD7970.
Klar kannst du auch 1600er nehmen, bringt nur Geschwindigkeitstechnisch nicht viel. Würde aber aufgrund der Qualität zu diesen Riegeln raten: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware,
Sind übrigens 1600er 

Die Config ist gut, würde aber noch folgendes ändern:
(ich poste direkt mal die Mindfactory Links)
3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II T Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop
Als Board lieber dieses hier, das bietet eine bessere Ausstattung: Asus P8H61-M EVO Intel H61 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail - Computer Shop
Passend dazu, das Ms-1 mit USB3: Thermaltake Commander MS-1 Window USB3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Computer
Rest passt


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Du kannst dir auch ein P67 Mainboard kaufen wenn dir die Ausstattung eher zusagt.
Der Xeon 1230 hat sowieso keine IGP daher ist es egal ob du ein H67H61 oder ein P67 Mainboard kaufst.


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

So hab nun das ausgewählt!! Bitte überprüfen  

Konfig:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 4x 3.20GHz So.1155 BOX
CPU-Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler AMD 
SSD: 120GB A-Data S510 AS510S3-120GM-C 2.5" 
HDD: 2000GB Samsung EcoGreen F4 HD204UI 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s
NetzTeil: 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ 
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS70 24x SA bk Bulk
Gehäuselüfter: 120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 2x
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Commander MS-1 Window 
Mainboard: Asus P8H61-M EVO Intel H61 So.1155 Dual 
Graka: 3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II T 
Speicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 

So des ist sie nun  Hoffe das er damit Freude verspüren wird ... hehe 

ps: frage (will auch was dazulernen) warum das andere Maindboard, Speicher und Graka?  und was heisst IGP


----------



## Lyph (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Die HD7970 ist irgendwie deutlich überdimensioniert für MMOs. Ich glaube bei der GTX560 Ti 488 bist du bzw. dein Verlobter die nächsten 3-5 Jahre gut aufgehoben.

1600er Ram ist sinn-frei. Sowohl die Boardhersteller als auch Intel sagen, dass Ram bis einschließlich 1333MHz unterstützt wird. Alles da drüber auf eigene Gefahr. Wichtig bei der Wahl des Arbeitsspeichers für Intel-Systeme ist, dass die Spannung bei 1.5V liegt und optimaler weise 1333MHz Takt anliegen. Wenn du jetzt 1600er Ram statt 1333er Ram laufen lässt (solange es nicht 1.5V überschreitet) wird sich leistungstechnisch kaum bis gar nichts verändern. Bezogen auf die Spiele-Leistung bleibt es identisch. Einzig in Benchmarks bei hoch getakteten CPUs kann man Unterschiede messen. Bleib daher bei dem von mir vorgeschlagenen 1333er Ram. Auch ist die Wahl des Rams weniger eine Qualitätsfrage, sondern eher eine Preisfrage und möglichst schau'n ob nervige hohe Heatspreader vermeidbar sind.

Die Wahl des Mainboards würde ich mit der Wahl des Gehäuses verbinden. Das von mir vorgeschlagene Gehäuse ist natürlich nur willkürlich ausgewählt. Wenn dir ein anderes eher zusagt, dann greif da zu. Beim Gehäuse ist das mehr eine Frage des Geschmacks. Falls du ein Gehäuse mit USB 3 am Frontpanel wählst/willst, dann musst du auch ein Mainboard wählen, dass über internen USB 3 verfügt. Die angepriesenen Vorteile vom Asus P8H61-M EVO gegenüber dem AsRock H61iCafe macht sich in meinen Augen nur durch einen zusätzlichen PCIe x16 Slot bemerkbar und halt dem internen USB 3 (außer du meintest sowas wie S-ATA Kabel etc.).

Wenn du USB 3 am Frontpanel nutzen möchtest eignen sich beispielsweise folgende Mainboards:
- AsRock H67M-GE/HT ~83€
- ASUS P8H61 EVO Rev. 3.0 ~81€


----------



## benefull (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Bei der SSD solltest du lieber eine Crucial M4, Samsung 830 oder Corsair Performance Pro nehmen.
Bei 1155 Mainboards gibt es 4 verschiedene Chipsätze: h61, h67, p67 und z68.
Mit den letzten Beiden ist es möglich, die Cpu zu übertaktet, jedoch ist der Xeon nicht übertaktbar. Deshalb würde ein h61 bzw. h67 Chipsatz reichen, welcher günstiger ist. Die igp ist die Integrierte Grafikeinheit der Cpu. Der Xeon besitzt diese jedoch nicht.

Edit: Lyph bringt es auf den Punkt .


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Nun langsam!!  

Kann mir jemand nun meine Konfig posten und dahinter schreiben was ich austauschen soll?  das wäre für mich nun einfacher büddde hehe

damit ichs eins zu eins so übertragen kann! 

Danke


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 4x 3.20GHz So.1155 BOX
CPU-Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler AMD 
*SSD: 120GB A-Data S510 AS510S3-120GM-C 2.5" oder eine Crucial M4, Samsung 830 oder Corsair Performance Pro*
HDD: 2000GB Samsung EcoGreen F4 HD204UI 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s
*NetzTeil: 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ REICHT DER AUS?*
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS70 24x SA bk Bulk
Gehäuselüfter: 120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 2x
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Commander MS-1 Window 
*Mainboard: Asus P8H61-M EVO Intel H61 So.1155 Dual oder AsRock H67M-GE/HT oder ASUS P8H61 EVO Rev. 3.0*
*Graka: 3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II T oder GTX560 Ti 488 (reicht die echt für alle kommenden MMO´s für Max. Einstellungen? auch wenn er ned MMO´s zockt und evtl mal was normales?)*
*Speicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 oder Welchen 1333Mhz? (is der 1333er echt besser? dachte das 1600 mehr bringt)*

Kann mir nun jemand noch nen Monitor empfehlen, der aber auch zum Gehäuse passt (da bin ich zB extrem pingelig hehe) so schwarzes oder grauen mattes Pc Gehäuse und Monitor wären wunderschön und passend zur Wohnung  ) Immer diese Frauen was?


----------



## benefull (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 4x 3.20GHz So.1155 BOX  *Passt*
> CPU-Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler AMD   *Passt*
> SSD: 120GB A-Data S510 AS510S3-120GM-C 2.5"  *Da nimm besser die*,die oder die
> HDD: 2000GB Samsung EcoGreen F4 HD204UI 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s *Passt, alternativ eine schnellere *Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB*, falls 1 tb reichen*
> ...



So würde ich es machen .

Edit: 
Zur Grafikkarte: Sie ist die aktuell schnellste Singel Gpu, daher sollte dein Mann damit kein Probleme haben.
Theoretisch reicht die 560ti 448 aus, bei dem Budget würde ich trotzdem die 7970 nehmen, da dein Mann ja sicherlich im Moment auch sehr hohe Ansprüche hat mit seiner 5970.
Zum Netzteil: Die hd 7970 ist für ihre Leistung sehr, sehr sparsam. Daher reicht das Be quiet aufjedenfall aus. Wenn du willst kannst du aber auch das http://geizhals.at/de/677397 nehmen, wobei der Verbrauch von Grafikkarte ja nicht höher wird, sondern eher niedriger.
Zum Ram: Das macht keinen Unterschied, da Sandy Bridge nicht von mehr Takt als 1333 profitiert. Daher reicht der 1333er.
Zur SSD: Such dir eine von den letzten drei aus. Zur Not lass eine Münze entscheiden .
Zum Mainboard: Schau auf die Ausstattung, was dir mehr zusagt.


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Sieht gut aus  Das Netzteil reicht völlig aus.

Hier gibt es eine Performanceübersicht der Grafikkarten: Test: AMD Radeon HD 7950 (CrossFire) (Seite 4) - ComputerBase (Die GTX560Ti 448core liegt etwa 4% unter einer GTX570).

Der Performanceunterschied zwischen RAM mit 1333MHz und 1600MHz Frequenz liegt bei mageren 1-2 %. Daher kannst Du ruhig 1333er RAM nehmen.

Zum Monitor, wie groß soll der sein, Budget?


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Arrghhh!!

*Mainboard: Asus P8H61-M EVO Intel H61 So.1155 Dual Würde reichen, kommt halt drauf an, was dein Mann für eine Ausstatung will*
Was heisst nun das wieder?  Welches andere sollte ich nehmen?

*Gehäuse: Thermaltake Commander MS-1 Window Passt, auch wenn ich ein teureres nehmen würde*
Ja welchen würdest du zB nehmen?  

*SSD: 120GB A-Data S510 AS510S3-120GM-C 2.5" Da nimm besser die,die oder die*
Welche? also die Crucial gibts da bei mindfactory iwie ned.. 

*Speicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 Ist okay, wobei da ein einfache Kit mit 1333er Speicher reicht, z.B. G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB*
Wenn da wirklich kein unterschied liegt dann nehme ich halt nen 1333Mhz muss man da auch auf iwas achten bzw welche ist der beste? der wird verbaut lol


Ich find das da schon nen guter Unterschied liegt zwischen der 560TI und 570 Oo.. Gut das die 7970 im CF auf platz 1 steht ist klar aber eine 7970 reicht wohl aus  Außer man gibt mir schwart auf weiss das ER damit jedes game auf Max. spielen kann dann nehm ich die 560TI gerne an 


Zum MONITOR: Budget? = Egal da Finanz. Einfach nen hübschen und gamer tauglichen bzw mit einer Auflösung wo die Graka a damit klar kommt hehe und dann auch zum Gehäuse des Rechners passt   <3

DANKE EUCH :-*
Ps: Achhh ich bin ja scho nen Kabelverknoter hehe NICE!!


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Bei mf gäbe es die Corsair Performance Pro: 128GB Corsair Performance Pro Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/ MLC synchron (CSSD-P128GBP-BK)

Gehäuse könntest Du Dir diese mal anschauen: Sharkoon T28 blau, rot oder grün oder Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz  (max. Grafikkartenlänge 29cm!) oderXigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster oder Lancool PC-K58 oder Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz oder Lancool PC-K62 oder Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster oder CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 

Der RAM ist Banane, nimm einfach irgend einen günstigen.

Schirm z.B. iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" oder  ASUS VK246H oder  iiyama ProLite E2773HDS schwarz, 27"


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Super danke!! Da sind echt welche dabei die sehr sehr gut ausschauen  

Gibts a Monitore in weiss? hat der letzte echt nur 1MS? Oo 



So welches Mainboard usw damit ich bestellen kann  danke


----------



## Thallassa (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Mainboard: Asus P8H61-M EVO Intel H61 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail - Computer Shop

bietet alles, was man braucht.


----------



## benefull (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> *Mainboard: Asus P8H61-M EVO Intel H61 So.1155 Dual oder AsRock H67M-GE/HT oder ASUS P8H61 EVO Rev. 3.0*


Hier hast du drei verschieden angegeben, daher sollst du schauen welches dir von der Ausstattung mehr zusagt.



Drina84 schrieb:


> *Mainboard: Asus P8H61-M EVO Intel H61 So.1155 Dual Würde reichen, kommt halt drauf an, was dein Mann für eine Ausstatung will*
> Was heisst nun das wieder?  Welches andere sollte ich nehmen?


Der Geschmack ist bei jedem anders, aber mir gefällt zum Beispiel das Cooler Master HAF922 schwarz mit Sichtfenster  oder das Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced.


Drina84 schrieb:


> *SSD: 120GB A-Data S510 AS510S3-120GM-C 2.5" Da nimm besser die,die oder die*
> Welche? also die Crucial gibts da bei mindfactory iwie ned..


 Dann nimm eine der anderen beiden, ist im Prinzip egal welche .


Drina84 schrieb:


> *Speicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 Ist okay, wobei  da ein einfache Kit mit 1333er Speicher reicht, z.B. G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB*
> Wenn da wirklich kein unterschied liegt dann nehme ich halt nen 1333Mhz  muss man da auch auf iwas achten bzw welche ist der beste? der wird  verbaut lol


 Qualitätsunterschiede gibt es da eigentlich keine, nimm einfach den billigsten.

Okay, heute bin ich echt nicht der Schnellste.


----------



## Scroll (17. Februar 2012)

ich schmeiße mal das nzxt phantom als midi tower bzw als big tower in den raum, falls ihm sowas gefallen sollte  gibts in verschiedenen farben, kann bloss keinen link schicken da handy

mfg


----------



## benefull (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hier kannst du ein wenig filtern was du so passend findest. Was für ein Soundequipment hat dein Mann eigentlich? Eventuell kann man da noch über eine Soundkarte nachdenken.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Als ich heute morgen diesen thread zum ersten mal gesehen habe dachte ich mir schon das das ein lustiger wird 

Also 

Diesen rechner hat er jetzt ...



> Gehäuse: GEH Silverstone Raven RV01
> MB: Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 x58 SLI
> Prozessor: i7 - 920 2.66 Ghz (3.66 max.)
> Arbeitsspeicher: 6GB DDR3 1333Mhz
> ...


 
Und das hat man jetzt hier zusammengetragen -



> CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 4x 3.20GHz So.1155 BOX
> CPU-Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler AMD
> SSD: 120GB A-Data S510 AS510S3-120GM-C 2.5"
> HDD: 2000GB Samsung EcoGreen F4 HD204UI 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s
> ...


 

So ......und wer erklärt mir jetzt worin der neue Rechner besser sein soll in MMOs mal abgesehen von der Tatsache das Windoof dank der SSD ein wenig schneller bootet 

gehts noch ....oder bin ich der einzigste der gestern nicht beim saufen war


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Oh, ich hab gedacht, der alte ist im Arsch  Ich sollte vielleicht doch ab und zu zurückblättern / hochscrollen  Da hat True natürlich recht, umrüsten macht da null Sinn.


----------



## Thallassa (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Lest halt was dasteht. Sie WOLLEN unbedingt einen neuen Rechner.
Außerdem bringt die HD79XX mehr Performance als eine HD5970 - ob jetzt in MMOs oder nicht, ist doch total egal, das Thema haben wir anderen auch schon 7 Seiten davor durchgekaut.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ist er mit seinen jetzigen nicht sehr zufrieden.

Aber da bietet sich besser ein durchdachter teiletausch mehr an wie komplettes neu Sys 

zum bsp.

einen i7-970 gulftown 
6 weitere gb ram 
SSD 
und da ihm ja seine Graka scheinbar nicht gefällt dafür dann eine aktuellere 


und fertig


----------



## benefull (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

@True: Du hast natürlich Recht, nur wurde genau das schon mehr als einmal Vorgeschlagen. Dies wurde jedoch abgelehnt und der (die) TE war durch diese Diskussion kurz davor, das Forum zu verlassen. Am Besten meldet sie sich dazu nochmal.


----------



## ACDSee (17. Februar 2012)

@ true

Ich fass mal kurz zusammen. Frau will hasi einen neuen Rechner kaufen, da der alte nur rumzickt. Er soll nichts davon mitbekommen. Da Sie ungern alles auseinanderbauen möchte, klappt austauschen nicht. Also soll ein neuer lauffähiger, stabiler rechner als Geschenk her und der alte soll später in die Bucht. Frau ist bereit bis 1500 Euro auszugeben.

Bittet lest und dreht ihr was vernünftiges an. Da meine Frau am rechner Photoshoppt, schreib ich derzeit vom Handy aus der Wanne. Melde mich später nochmal und verfolge hier erstmal Interesse halber weiter.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

okay ....ich habe das auch alles gelesen 

Seine probs an seinem jetzigen Rechner sind zwar nur einen Kleinigkeit (die CF treiber für die 5970er sind grottig) Graka tauschen würde wahrscheinlich vollends reichen 
Aber wenn man ihm jetzt was vernünftiges hinstellen will und dabei bedenkt worauf er vorher geachtet hat dann ist die Empfehlung für einen Xeon auf enen 61 Chipsatz vllt doch ein wenig verfehlt 


Sollte dann doch wohl x79 sein 
Softy bastel doch mal was vernünftiges drum herum


----------



## Thallassa (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

X79??? Bei dem verwendungszwecks und budget? Alles klar... Soll er dann mit ner GTX550Ti zocken, ABER einen X79 bei 1500 Euro? Logen...
An dem System soll auch nicht mehr dran rumgebastelt werden, mein Gott, ich finde es auch unverständlich, aber mal ehrlich, die KOnfig die wir hier zusammengetragen haben, ist gut genug.
Als ob nur Softy gute Systeme erstellen könnte, manchmal glaube ich, dass die User hier ihn vergöttern o_O (nichts gegen dich Softy, du weißt schon Bescheid...Aber mal ehrlich, Hype?!)


----------



## Scroll (17. Februar 2012)

softy -> all.  
glaube die denken hauptsachlich an softy da er am schnellsten ist meistens mit den konfis und man meistens hinterher nicht unbedingt noch was verbessern muss  muss aber sagen das 99% der konfis die hier kommen eh meistens perfekt sind, kommt halt immer auf die personlichen vorlieben und anwendungsgebiet an  (meine mit 99% naturlich alle die hier konfis reinschreiben  )

mfg


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Verzeiht mir das euch nun soviel unmut und Stress hier bereite, wie ich das gerade sehe 

Gut! Wenn man nun sagen würde das wir den alten Rechner einfach erneuern, was würdet Ihr mir da dann empehlen neu zu kaufen? Ich weiss ja nicht an was das liegen könnte das fast jedes MMO ruckelt und andere Games auch... 

Will doch nur Ihm was gutes tun und Ihm was gscheids Konfigurieren... 

Lg und nochmals sorry

(Vllt kann mir ja jemand sagen wa am alten Rechner sehr gut ist und was fürn Arsch etc)


----------



## Thallassa (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Die Grafikkarte ist fürn A****, daher wahrscheinlich auch die Ruckler (nicht weil sie zu schwach ist, sondern weil es zwei Grafikprozessoren auf einer Platine sind, generell, mehr als eine Grafikkarte führt fast immer zu rucklern - vor allem aber zu diesen Mikrorucklern, was sich durch verschiedene Berechnungszeiten/Anbindungen der beiden eigentlich gleichzeitig arbeitenden Grafikprozessoren ergibt, blablablabla und weil Dual-GPUs wie HD4870x2, HD5970 und HD6990 oder auch GTX590 immer ruckeln - stärker als die meisten normalen Dual-GPU-Systeme), der Rest ist eigentlich noch ganz ok. Wobei ich vermute dass das Netzteil und das Mainboard auch nicht so der Burner sind.

Edit: Du bereitest hier keinen Unmut, das ist hier immer so. Menschen sind sich halt uneinig. Gibt es überall. Muss man mit leben


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Problem ist auch das ich oder auch er ned die Teile ausbauen können! Insbesondere mit einer integrierten Wasserkühlung... Wir würden wohl alles erst in Arsch setzen als das wir dem Rechner was gutes tun


----------



## ACDSee (17. Februar 2012)

Kauf einfach nur eine neue Grafikkarte. Schau aber vorher rein was integrierte wasserkühlung bedeutet.

Sitzt eine kompaktwasserkühlung nur auf dem Prozessor, kannst Du eine hd 7950 oder 7970 kaufen. Falls auch die Grafikkarte unter Wasser sitzt, nimm noch einen passenden Gpu-kühler dazu. Und schenke das deinem Freund. Wenn sie basteln können freuen sich Männer immer.

Rest des Systems ist noch absolut Top.


----------



## Thallassa (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Problem ist auch das ich oder auch er ned die Teile ausbauen können! Insbesondere mit einer integrierten Wasserkühlung... Wir würden wohl alles erst in Arsch setzen als das wir dem Rechner was gutes tun


 
Ach du Schande...Wasserkühlung? o_O Hieß es nicht, dass ihr für den Rechner ~1700 hingeblättert habt? Langsam erscheint mir das als etwas wenig. 
Ehm ja, das ist verzwickt, v.A. wenn ihr das beide nicht wirklich könnt. Die WaKü macht das ganze nur noch komplizierter....
An sich wärst du mit der konfiguration ganz gut beraten, nur wie schon von vielen erwähnt, das wäre rausgeschmissenes Geld (nicht unbedingt, da kein Geruckel, aktuelle Technik, schneller...)
Wobei es aber auch rausgeschmissenes Geld wäre, sich da nen PC-Techniker nach hause zu holen, der dann ein paar Teile austauscht und die WaKü i.O bringt bzw beim Austausch nichts zerstört - der langt da schonmal kräftig zu. Und mit einem Upgrade kämst du wahrscheinlich ungefähr genauso teuer weg, wie gleich mit nem aktuelleren, etwas schnelleren Rechner, die Konfiguration sah ja am Ende ganz gut aus.

Edit: Vorausgesetzt, es ist ne Komplett-WaKü, aber auch da gibt es Guides, günstigste Möglichkeit wäre es nach ACDSee zu machen - vielleicht ist es ja tatsächlich nur ne Kompakte für die CPU.


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich hab doch ka ob es nur ne Kompakte ist für die CPU oder ne ganze oder evtl sogar ne halbte nur!!!!  

Hab grad mal eine geschaut, da der Rechner seitlich nen Fenster hat und ich seh da nur nen fetten Schlauch der quer durch den ganzen scheiss Rechner geht  was heisst das nun? halb, ganz, kompakt?

(und ja er hat echt soviel gekostet und keinen Cent mehr)


----------



## Thallassa (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Fotografier den Rechner doch einfach mal, wenn er ein Seitenfenster hat, sollte man auch genug sehen und poste das Bild hier rein...


----------



## ACDSee (17. Februar 2012)

Knips doch einfach nen Bild und lad es hoch, dann wissen wir bescheid.

Edit: zwei dumme ein Gedanke und ich bin zu lahm.


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich hoffe damit kann jemand was anfangen


----------



## Thallassa (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Joah, das sieht mir doch stark nach einer Kompakt-Wasserkühlung aus. Also Grafikkarte austauschen ist NICHT schwer und dann wäre es auch einfach damit getan, dass du ihm eine HD7970 schenkst


----------



## Drina84 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hmm schwer mich iwie mit diesem Gedanken anzufreunden aber wenn Ihr meint das der Rest in Ordnung ist dann mal schauen evtl.... Der Rechner war Übertaktet usw und ist es wohl derzeit nicht mehr ka nicht das da was Defekt ist oder meint Ihr es liegt echt nur an der Graka?


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

XMS
Die machen nur durch ihre ganzseitigen Anzeigen aufmerksam auf sich und nicht durch Qualität 

OC nicht sauber gemacht und beschissen abgestimmt.
Das schlimmste an der sache ist das die zum OC die Board tools benutzten die dann letztendlich das OS versauen ....Ladezeiten etc

Das einzigst gute daran ist das sie wenigstens hochwertige Bauteile für ihren Pfusch benutzten.
Also ist nicht alles verloren 

da das OS eh neu gemacht werden muss ...

SSD 
7970
6 weiter Gb ram
i7 970


----------



## ACDSee (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Jo.. Kompaktwasserkühlung. Somit kein Problem die Grafikkarte einfach auszutauschen.

könntest diese nehmen: PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP)
Deutlich leiser als das Dual-GPU-Monster, deutlich weniger Stromverbrauch und ähnlich schnell und lieferbar.

CPU-übertakten geht einfach. Kannst, sofern ihr das machen möchtet in einer ruhigen Minute mal einen Blick hier hinein werfen: [How-To] Intel Core i7 (Bloomfield) Overclocking.


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



True Monkey schrieb:


> SSD
> 7970
> 6 weiter Gb ram
> i7 970



Jup, macht einen geschickten Eindruck. Wobei 6 GB RAM und die momentane CPU doch völlig ausreichen.


----------



## True Monkey (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wenn er aber kein Bock mehr auf OC hat (und es vllt selber auch nicht kann) macht der 970er schon sinn.

ram war nur eine zuckerli


----------



## Scroll (18. Februar 2012)

also nen i7 wurde ich da nicht drauf bauen, 408€ ware mir fur ne alte technik das ganze nicht wert. entweder behalten und den 920er ocen oder gleich sandy unterbau holen. (preis war von amazon)

mfg


----------



## Drina84 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Guten Morgen!! 

Nun wie schauts den momentan aus? Sollte ich ihm nun den neuen zusammenbauen? (Der mich mehr überzeugt bzw anmacht) oder die einzelnen Komponenten austauschen? Wenn ja dann kost mich des ja fast gleich iwie.. Graka ca. 500€ CPU ca. 400€ und dann noch Speicher und ne SSD und komm fast auf den Rechner der hier Konfiguriert worden ist...


was soll ich nun machen leute? =(


----------



## ACDSee (18. Februar 2012)

Die Wahl liegt bei dir.

A) Ausreichend ist es, wenn du nur die Grafikkarte kaufst. 

B) komplettes neues System hinstellen. Und altes System verkaufen.

Es geht beides.
Option a kostet 400 - 500 Euro abzüglich Verkaufspreis der hd 5970

Option b liegt in etwa bei 1200+x abzüglich verkaufserlös des alten Rechners.

Also: sinnvoll aufrüsten oder nach Peter fox: wenns dir nicht gefällt, mach neu.


----------



## Scroll (18. Februar 2012)

stell dir mal ne liste zusammen wegen aufrusten und neue konfig., dann vergleiche den preis, sollte nicht viel unterschied zu ner neuen konfig sein nimm die neue und lass das aufrusten, so wurde ich das machen 

mfg


----------



## type_o (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Kauf Ihm einen 'Neuen' und verkauft die 'Alten Teile' ! So hast Du die Finazierung schon wieder drin. 
Nimm eine Zusammenstellung von hier, welche alle Teile für ein gutes Spielvergnügen hat! 
Somit kann er gleich spielen, ohne Umbauten usw. und Ihr bzw. Du, habt nach dem Verkauf der Alten Teile bestimmt noch was über, für ein schönes Dinner.  

MfG type_o


----------



## Drina84 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hi ho..

Also sollte ich nun diese Konfig hier nehmen oder nun doch noch was austauschen? Ach und weiss jemand ob man bei mindfactory auch ihn zusammenbauen lassen kann? Da ich die einzeiteile zwar in den Korb lege aber ich find nix mit zusammenbau Oo

Konfig:
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 4x 3.20GHz So.1155 BOX
CPU-Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler AMD 
SSD: 120GB A-Data S510 AS510S3-120GM-C 2.5" 
HDD: 2000GB Samsung EcoGreen F4 HD204UI 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s
NetzTeil: 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ 
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS70 24x SA bk Bulk
Gehäuselüfter: 120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 2x
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Commander MS-1 Window 
Mainboard: Asus P8H61-M EVO Intel H61 So.1155 Dual 
Graka: 3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II T 
Speicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600


----------



## Lyph (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

KOMPLETTSYSTEM MONTAGE & TEST

Beim Gehäuse darauf achten, dass es USB 3 am Frontpanel hat, sonst ist das Mainboard mit internem USB 3 sinnfrei.


----------



## Drina84 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Nu schau mal einer an  Die Drina sollte mal lieber Ihr Augen a moi aufmachen  Danke dir!!

Zurück zum System!! Sollte ich es nun so wie es da steht bestellen oder noch etwas veränder?? zB wie von einigen erwähnt RAM 1333er oder was auch immer?

Ansonsten bestell ich ihn dann so  

danke


----------



## Lyph (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

1600er RAM macht mMn nur in einem AMD-System Sinn. Beim Intel-System würde ich genau wie Intel und die Board-Hersteller zum 1333er RAM raten, z.B. den hier: 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333.

Beim Gehäuse darauf achten, dass USB 3 am Frontpanel vorhanden ist (wenn nicht brauchst du auch nicht das teure Mainboard).


----------



## Drina84 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

sorry das ich ned immer gleich antworten kann bzw schreiben kann  aber bissi was los heit in der Arbeit!!

8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 DIMM CL7 Dual Kit der auch gut? 

udn sonst passt alles? Gehäuse muss ich daheim schauen  dann poste ich euch nochmal die komplette konfig


----------



## ACDSee (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

RAM kannst du jeden ab 1333 MHZ nehmen, der mit 1,5V läuft. Sinnvoll ist, wenn er keine hohen Kühlrippen hat.

Klick mal hier + Zusammenbau

Eine HD 7970 mit anständigem Kühler ist nicht lieferbar.
Gehäuse war nicht lagernd. Um auch dem Silverstone-Freund nicht zu sehr die Augen zu beleidigen hab ich das 500R in die Auswahl genommen.
SSD: hier hab ich die 510er gegen die 511er getauscht.


----------



## Scroll (18. Februar 2012)

ACDSee schrieb:
			
		

> RAM kannst du jeden ab 1333 MHZ nehmen, der mit 1,5V läuft. Sinnvoll ist, wenn er keine hohen Kühlrippen hat.
> 
> Klick mal hier + Zusammenbau
> 
> ...



bei der graka wurde ich die von der tein gewahlte graka nehmen da die sapphire soviel ich weis noch referenz ist und recht laut wird, sonst wurde diese zusammenstellung auch passen.

mfg


----------



## Drina84 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

So viele HD 7970er sind doch lagernd Oo Warum passt da keine? 

und gibts evtl auch ne gute HDD mit 1TB und bissi dadurch billiger? Da wir wahrlich keine 2TB brauchen 


EDIT: zB 3072MB XFX Radeon HD 7970 925M Dual Fan Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) mit einer guten Bewertung??


----------



## Scroll (18. Februar 2012)

ja die xfx ware zum beispiel ne uberlegung wert da sie ein custom design ist und dadurch leiser ist als das referenz modell von amd.

mfg


----------



## Drina84 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wuhhhuu ich war zum ersten mal nun Erfolgreich bei nem Beispiel des ICH ausgesucht habe  Ich lern dazu!

Also wäre die Graka in Ordnung und auch eine Kaufempfehlung? Nun brauch ich nur noch ne andere HDD, da ich wie ich schon erwähnt habe keine 2TB brauche..

Danke euch und weiter so.. bald haben wirs geschaft


----------



## ACDSee (18. Februar 2012)

Nimm als hdd eine Samsung spinpoint f3. Die gibt es mit 1 Tb. Hab ich selbst im Rechner, schnell und leise, kann ich nur empfehlen. Sparen kannst Du damit aber kaum. Hdds sind derzeit einfach extrem teuer.


----------



## seppo1887 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Schonmal daran gedacht, da das System ja eig ziehmlich stark  ist, einfach nur eine HD7970 zu kaufen. Die kostet dann auch schon 500-600Euro und eine Graka einbauen ist wirklich Kinderleicht. Gibt auch tausende Anleitungen dazu im Internet.


----------



## seppo1887 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Oder halt ne GTX 580


----------



## ACDSee (18. Februar 2012)

Wenn du das Thema gelesen hättest, könntest du dir die Frage selbst beantworten. Ps: doppelposts kann man mit der bearbeiten-Funktion vermeiden.


----------



## seppo1887 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ja sorry, gerade eben gesehen. Hatte ersma nur bis Seite 4 gelesen und dann nach vorne gesprungen.


----------



## Scroll (18. Februar 2012)

seppo1887 schrieb:
			
		

> Schonmal daran gedacht, da das System ja eig ziehmlich stark  ist, einfach nur eine HD7970 zu kaufen. Die kostet dann auch schon 500-600Euro und eine Graka einbauen ist wirklich Kinderleicht. Gibt auch tausende Anleitungen dazu im Internet.



so kinderleicht ist das bei denen nicht, paar seiten weiter vorne steht das sie ne wakü drin haben, da is nich einfach alte raus, neue rein 
genauso wurde ich keine gtx 580 mehr kaufen da die 7950 genauso schnell/schneller (?) ist als eine gtx 580 und hinzukommend noch aktueller und stromsparender ist und dank treiber auch noch bestimmt mehr leistung rauszuholen ist, dazu wirbt ja amd mit der oc fahigkeit der 7950 womit man an das niveau der 7970 rankommen konnte, solange man keinen oc krüppel bekommt.
aber da die tein ja eh ne 7970 nimmt wies aussieht hat sich ja die 7950 und gtx 580 ja eh schon erledigt 

mfg


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Kann auch ne 7950 nehmen aber mit OC kennt sich von uns leider niemand aus und ich würd da auch nichts machen! Mit meinem Glück fliegt mir/uns das ding sofort um die Ohren


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

>>>> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219599039188b0560338d2be39a0fa8645139dfda84bb <<<<​ 
Das ist nun hoffentlich die Finale-Version!! Schaut sie euch bitte nochmal an!! DANKE​ 
:-* an euch alle
​ 

EDIT: Die Graka ist schon ne Singlecore-GPU oder? Da in der Produktbeschreibung iwas mit Crossfire X steht!
Passen die Teile in dieses Gehäuse? 

EDIT2: Iwie ist die SSD ned mehr aufgelistet! Welche sollte ich da verbauen? Crucial M4 und Samsung 830 find ich ned​


----------



## dgcss (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Also als 1) Heirate lieber mich dann haste 7 jahre zum sparen über  PS gebe mich auch nur mit der Graka zufrieden 

Also an der zusammenstellung würde ich nur folgendes "bemängeln"
1) SSD - Würd lieber zu ner Crucial , Samsung oder Corsair Pro greifen ... bringen einfach ein wenig mehr, für ca das gleiche geld
2) Kühler - Finde den "Sella" nicht so doll... Würd lieber zum Heissgeliebten Mugen 2 oder 3 *(M2 -> über Mind nicht bestellbar M3-> Art 444444 (32€) M3 PCGH Edition-> Art.8401317 (45€))* greifen oder halt Noctua U12P / D14 (Art. 39649 (51€) / 40261 (63€))
3+4) würde die Tastatur und Maus komplett weglassen und deinen Mann lieber 100-150€ in die hand drücken. Mäuse und Tastaturen muss MAN/N selbst erstmal testen. Das hat einfach was mit wohlbefinden der Handhabung zu tun (Selbst mit dem klickgeräusch).Dazu ist roccat echt ne schlechte wahl da sie sehr viele Fabrikationsfehler haben (Auch hier im Forum nachlesbar)Da wirst du ihn wahrscheinlich keine Freude mit machen ... und doppelt kaufen ist auch blöd



> Die Graka ist schon ne Singlecore-GPU oder? Da in der Produktbeschreibung iwas mit Crossfire X steht!


Ja ist Single GPU. Crossfire/bzw cossfire-X ist ein gespann aus 2/bzw 3 (bei-x) Grafikkarten



> Passen die Teile in dieses Gehäuse?


Gute Frage finde leider keine Maßangabe bzgl der PCIE länge (Auch nicht auf der BitFenix Homepage). Die Graka ist auf jedenfall 111 mm x 40 mm x 280 mm. Also 28cm ist schon eine Hausnummer und könnte eng werden.Aber wenns nicht passt wird Mindfactory sich schon melden das es i-welche Probleme gibt



> Iwie ist die SSD ned mehr aufgelistet! Welche sollte ich da verbauen? Crucial M4 und Samsung 830 find ich ned


BZGL der SSDs: hier die Bestellnummern
corsair Pro (128GB) Artikel 45358 kosten 174€
Die Samsung und Cruc sind in der Tat momentan nicht gelistet


----------



## ACDSee (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Zusammenstellung passt. Mehr als den Stella brauchst du bei einer CPU die sich nicht übertakten lässt nicht.

Mouse + Tastatur würde ich auch weglassen. Vorallem da diese nur als verfügbar gelistet sind. Dass kann dann den Einkauf locker um >2 Wochen verlängern.
Eine HD 7970 ohne Liefertermin für 600 Euro ist Wahnsinn. Dann eher diese: 3072MB XFX Radeon HD 7950 Dual Fan Aktiv ist lagernd und nur minimal langsamer, dafür 170 Euro billiger.

Wenn du das Geld unbedingt loswerden willst, leg lieber noch eine Soundkarte drauf: Asus Soundkarte Xonar Essence STX 2.0 PCIe x1 oder investiere in einen Kurzurlaub, da habt Ihr mehr von.
Grafikkarte passt locker ins Shinobi, von der Rückwand bis zum Festplattenkäig sind es 32cm.


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Danke für die Antworten!

Da der Preis eigentlich für mich nun recht in Ordnung geht habe ich trotzdem die Frage ob ich mit einer 560TI 448 auch alle Spiele bzw alle MMO´s auf Max. Einstellungen spielen kann? (SWTOR GW2 TERA) dann könnte ich mir schon vorstellen doch noch bissal was zu sparen und dann halt nen Monitor dazu zu kaufen!

Aber das kann mir bestimmt niemand versichern oder?  

Ist der Arbeitsspeicher auch in Ordnung? Da ich bissal gegoogl´t hab und ich nen Bericht gelesen habe das dieser sehr gut sein sollte.. 

MFG
:-*

PS: @DGCSS NEIN DANKE


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Maximale Details sind auf jeden Fall drin. Kommt halt drauf an, wieviel AA/AF Du reinkloppst. Aber ich sehe eh keinen Unterschied zwischen 8x und 16x AA


----------



## Scroll (19. Februar 2012)

also bei swtor kannste selbst mit der 7970 probleme bekommen wennste alles auf max stellst, hab ofters mal im forum bei buffed oder bei swtor im forum gelesen das einige mit ner 580 probleme bekommen haben und es stark ruckelt, liegt warscheinlich an der engine. selbst bestatigen kann ich diese ruckler zwar nicht, obwohl ich nur eine gtx 560ti habe, da sind sie aber anscheinend schon (spiele auf ultra)

mfg


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Was wäre den nun mit zB SW:TOR?
Könnt ich das des AA auf 8x setzen und AF auf eh 16x und würde flüssiges Spielen möglich sein?... Welche dieser 560er würdet Ihr mir den empfehlen?

Das wichtigste ist halt einfach das er auf Max spielen kann ohne Probleme Thearin oder wie man das schreibt ohne Ruckler ohne iwas usw usw usw  Wenn ich mir da bissal was sparen kann wäre es auch ok und würde Ihm, wie schon der dgcss gesagt hat, Ihm die Kohle in die Hand drücken wegen Tastatur Maus Monitor


----------



## Scroll (19. Februar 2012)

auf max wird man bestimmt mit der gtx 560ti 448 spielen konnen aber es gibt falle die das nicht konnen bei swtor da die engine einach grottig programmiert ist, bei den anderen weis ichs leider nicht

mfg


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Welche dieser 560er würdet Ihr mir den empfehlen?



ASUS ENGTX560 Ti 448 DCII/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRI0-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Nun wenn es nicht an der Graka liegt sonder am Spiel an sich, ist es ja in Ordnung! Wollte nur wissen ob diese 560TI 448 einfach die Kraft dazu hat die kommenden MMO´s auf Max Ultra sonstwas wiedergeben zu können!! 

reichen den 1GB Grakaspeicher aus? 
und welche von den 560er sollte ich mir da aussuchen?


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

ist es die da: 1280MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) ??


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ja, das ist die richtige


----------



## facehugger (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> ist es die da: 1280MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) ??


Ja, diese ist es:


1280MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)
alternativ könntest du auch jene nehmen:


1280MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer
bei deinem Budget würde ich allerdings jene vorschlagen:


3072MB PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop
mMn ein würdiger Nachfolger der 5970 Mit dem Kärtchen kann Schatzi alle aktuellen und kommenden Games in sehr hohen Einstellungen und hohen AA/AF-Stufen zocken zudem ist sie sehr effizient, was bedeutet das ihr euren Stromversorger ärgern könnt...

Gruß


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Gerade nen Bericht gelesen das FarCry2 zB und Hawx2 mit 86fps flüssig läuft bei nem FULL HD Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel! Sind das aber ned relativ alte Spiele?

Also kann ich schon nen FULL HD Monitor kaufen bzw anschließen? Noch ne Frage.. die hatt ja 2x DVI Anschlüße... ist es egal an welchen man den Monitor anschließt oder macht das was aus? 

Wie ich auch gelesen habe kann man diese Übertakten... das da nen Tool dabei ist! Würde er mit dem TOOL klar kommen und es auch schafen oder ist des kompliziert?

lg

PS: was nun mit dem Arbeitsspeicher? ist der gut wie der Test es aussagt den ich gelesen habe oder nen andern lieber?


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Welchen DVI-Anschluss Du verwendest, ist völlig egal.

Die Grafikkarte übertakten ist sehr leicht, mit dem Tool kannst Du den Chip-, Shader- und Speichertakt und die Spannung erhöhen. Vorher solltest Du aber ein oder 2 How-to's lesen, und am Anfang die Finger von der Spannungsänderung lassen


----------



## facehugger (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Bezieht sich deine Frage auf die GTX560Ti 448? Klar kannst du einen Full-HD-Moni anschließen, solche Powerkarten machen erst in dieser Auflösung Sinn...

Gruß


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

>>>> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_...645139dfda84bb <<<<


Finale-Version Nr.2!! 


:-* an euch alle


PS: Kann mir wer nun sagen ob der RAM in Ordnung ist oder doch lieber nen anderes Fabrikat?​


----------



## facehugger (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> PS: Kann mir wer nun sagen ob der RAM in Ordnung ist oder doch lieber nen anderes Fabrikat?[/CENTER]


Es passt soweit alles, aber nimm bei der Graka bitte die "goldene Mitte". Die AMD 79*5*0 Die reicht dicke und 600 Taler müssen es nun wirklich nicht sein. Vom gesparten Geld könnt ihr euch z.B. einen schönen Wochenend-Ausflug leisten...

Gruß


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich würde diese SSD nehmen: 128GB Corsair Performance Pro Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/ MLC synchron (CSSD-P128GBP-BK)

Rest:


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



facehugger schrieb:


> Es passt soweit alles, aber nimm bei der Graka bitte die "goldene Mitte". Die AMD 79*5*0 Die reicht dicke und 600 Taler müssen es nun wirklich nicht sein. Vom gesparten Geld könnt ihr euch z.B. einen schönen Wochenend-Ausflug leisten...
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich hab doch nun die 560TI drinen!! Soll ich nun doch die 7950 nehmen? 



So nun nochmal für mich, damit ich wirklich zu 100% sicher sein kann! 

Ist der Xeon echt ne gute Wahl und das dazugehörige MB? Passt a alles in dieses Gehäuse rein?


Die SSD werd ich gleich mal noch ändern...


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ouu.. ich hatte ja gar keine SSD drine Oo 

Gibts den ned evtl ne gute billigere noch als die von Corsair? damits iwie auf ca 1k bleibt 


Wegen dem MB hab ich folgendes gelesen:

Windows 7 erkennt das Mainboard nicht < hab ich nun ihn paar Berichten gelesen..

Kein Z68 lieber? da iwie jeder von dem redet?


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ein Z68 Brett macht für den Xeon  wenig Sinn, weil der ja nicht übertaktbar ist. 

Du könntest die Crucial m4 bei einem anderen Händler bestellen.


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Sonst gibts da keine andere? Nun dann nehm ich einfach die von Corsair! 

Hab gerade in nem anderen Forum gelesen das der zwar schneller sei als ein i5 aber ingame nicht und dazu auch noch teurer? Oo


----------



## Lyph (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Die "reine" Spieleleistung vom Xeon 1230 liegt zwischen dem i5 2500 und dem i7 2600. Der i5 2500k ist nur dann schneller, wenn er übertaktet wird.


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Also sollte ich bei dem Xeon bleiben? 
Außer meiner hatt iwann lust zu übertakten?


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Genau, denn der Xeon ist nicht übertaktbar.


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Gibt Ihr mal das GO! für den Kauf des Rechners?

Hier nochmal die Konfig. >>>> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php <<<<


Wenn noch iwas sein sollte bitte sagt´s mir bescheid  Da ich noch bissal Zeit habe bevor ich bestelle... DANKE EUCH :-*


----------



## ACDSee (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Der Link ist nicht öffentlich, schalte mal auf veröffentlichen.


----------



## LordCama (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Grafikkarte noch durch diese 7950 ersetzen, maus und tastatur aus der liste nehmen, anschliessend bestellen 

supi system 

@ACDSee:  sh*** dann hat es bei mir die alte liste geöffnet, kam mir schon so bekannt vor => demnach oberen kommentar nicht beachten


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

SRY 

So hoffe das es der richtige Link nun ist: >>>> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2192a83653528ed4444a3f05658bd1cdc8a05622c1183 <<<<




EDIT: Die SSD war die falsche!! Nun nochmal: >>>>>>>> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...21978ea522317d1d4058ff2179dd755b13e1ed62ce525


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Sieht prima aus  Kannst Du so bestellen

Den Service Level Gold kannst Du rausschmeißen.


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ah ok 

Brauch ich kein Service? Nun was solls!! Ich hab ja euch  oder?


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Naja, ich hab mal mit Service Level Gold bestellt, da ging alles schief, und mal ohne. Da lief alles super  Ist imo nur Geldschneiderei


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich weiß das Ihr meintet das ich keine Tastatur & Maus dazu bestellen sollte aber ich würd halt gern das es gleich Komplett ist!!

Kann mir den jemand von euch was empfehlen? Sie muss halt nur nen weichen Tastendruck/punkt haben da ich daneben a no den Fernseher hören will.. Die maus muss halt so sein ca wie ehm kennt Ihr die Alienware OpTX Gamingmaus? so in dieser Art der Form


----------



## ACDSee (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Bei Mouse und Tastatur wirst du hier einen kleinen "Glaubenskrieg" entfachen. Da empfielt jeder die Geräte, mit denen sie/er am besten klar kommt... und das kann sich stark unterscheiden.
Wirklich empfehlen kann ich nur: In den Laden gehen und selbst testen.

Edit: Wer hätte gedacht, dass am Ende ein relativ normaler 1000 Euro-Recher rauskommt.
Meinen Segen hat das System. Der VK-Preis des alten Systems könnte sogar noch zur Finanzierung reichen.


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich versteh des schon das man im Laden sie ausprobieren kann und die Entscheidung dann leichter fällt! 

Würde diese aber trotzdem gleich bei der Bestellung mit ein beziehen.. Möchte ja keinen "Glaubenskrieg" entfachen sondern nur eure Meinung sehen  Ich glaub auch ned das es so viele gibt die nen so weichen Tastendruckpunkt haben zB 

Also Büdde.. die letzte kleine Hilfestellung für die Drina 


EDIT1: Wird das OS automatisch auf die SSD installiert oder muss ich das denen sagen/schreiben/anrufen?


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich empfehle immer gerne als Tastatur die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 und als Maus die Logitch G400

Du musst es natürlich auswählen, und anschließend die SSD in der Bootreihenfolge nach vorne stellen. Des weiteren wäre es gut die SSD im AHCI Format einzustellen.


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Nun gehts ja wieder los!! 

Wo muss ich das auswählen (zusammenbau) wo muss ich die Bootreihenfolge einstellen und was wo ist AHCI?


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Februar 2012)

Das musst du alles im BIOS einstellen.


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Achso!! Da san man ja noch weit entfernt.. 

Aber wo wie wähle ich den den zusammenbau des Rechners auf der Seite aus und wie wo sag ich denen das sie das OS auf die SSD installieren? (wird ja gemacht oder?)


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Februar 2012)

Ach du baust nicht selbst zusammen? Dann hab ich keine Ahnung wie das geht


----------



## ACDSee (19. Februar 2012)

Wenn die Leute von mindfactory dir das OS installieren sollen, schreib es einfach in die Bemerkungen mit rein. "Windows bitte auf ssd installieren, AHCI-mode"

Wenn es mehr kosten sollte: hier im Forum wurde sogar mal der recher eines Laien "fernzusammengebaut" und "ferneingerichtet". Also selber machen ist kein Problem.

Zu den Eingabegeräten:
Logitech G15 + Razor Impetator wäre meine 1. Wahl. 

Wenn dein Freund sehr große Hände hat, wären die Logitech g-modelle eine gute Nagerwahl.


----------



## Softy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Den Zusammenbau kannst Du im Lauf des Bestellvorgangs dazu buchen  Kostet aber 90€.

Die Windows Installation ist da dabei (sofern Du Windows mit bestellst), Treiber und Updates werden aber nicht installiert.

--> selber machen


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Gut ich schreib das denen dann und das mit dem zusammenbauen kommt automatisch oder muss das denen auch erst schreiben??


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Februar 2012)

Lol, die G15 ist ja wohl total unnötig weil überteuert.

Damit wären wir bei besagtem Streit


----------



## GioInter (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hier ist mal der LINK  für den Zusammenbau


----------



## ACDSee (19. Februar 2012)

Bei Eingabegeräten gibt es halt verschiedene vorlieben. Was der eine nicht anfassen mag ist dem anderen heilig. Daher lieber 100 Euro mindfactory-einkaufsgutschein dazu nehmen und das ganze als Geschenk verpacken lassen


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Hier stand Müll.



Na na na!! Was soll das werden? 
Muss aber sagen das mir die Sidewinder iwie besser gefällt (nur Optisch gesehen) ALSO.. Wenn ich den zusammenbau auswähle wird auch das OS installiert und das automatisch auf die SSD wenn eine in der Bestellung dabei ist?


----------



## ACDSee (19. Februar 2012)

Hast Du mich doch echt während des editierens noch zitiert...

Ich bin echt zu langsam. Gute Nacht.

Ach ja: schreib doch einfach in den Bemerkungen dazu, dass das OS auf die ssd soll. Schaden kann es nicht.


----------



## Drina84 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Tja! Ich bin halt schnell schneller DRINA 

So ich lass mir das mal mit der Tastatur durch den Kopf gehen und morgen kommen wir dann bestimmt zur Bestellung .. wenn noch was sein sollte oder Ihr noch Ideen habt und Vorschläge dann habts a no morgen den ganzen Tag Zeit und abends ist es dann FIX 

Danke schonmal an alle 

GUTE NACHT ihr Lieben


----------



## Scroll (19. Februar 2012)

ich kann die logitech g510 (g15 war glaub der vorganger davon) empfehlen, vom tastenanschlag her sehr sanft und genugend makro tasten gibts auch  ist aber wie immer geschmackssache, lieber im laden probe fuhlen.

mfg


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

sollte ich nun DDR3-1333 oder 1600!!?? Bekomm ich da bissal mehr Power ause?


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Das macht einen Performanceunterschied von mageren 1-2%. 1600er RAM würde ich daher nur nehmen, wenn der nur geringfügig teurer ist. 

Wenn, dann den Corsair Low Profile 1600MHz, CL9, 2x4GB. Den gibt es in schwarz, blau und weiß glaub ich


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Leider hab ich den ned gefunden!! =( 
Aber lohnt es sich den im allgemeinen wenns nur 1-2% sind?`


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ram
könnte ich dir die empfehlen
... 1600 Mhz 2x4 Gb Mehr braucht man als Gamer nicht 
G.SKill Ripjaws X 8GB Kit DDR3 PC3-12800 CL9 (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) 2 x 4 GB (4096 MB): DDR3-RAM Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Gamer tastertur 
G19 oder G15 ToP 
Maus 
G500 habs sie selber und bin super zufrieden...
oder g400 ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



GeRm4nY1991 schrieb:


> Ram
> könnte ich dir die empfehlen
> ... 1600 Mhz 2x4 Gb Mehr braucht man als Gamer nicht
> G.SKill Ripjaws X 8GB Kit DDR3 PC3-12800 CL9 (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) 2 x 4 GB (4096 MB): DDR3-RAM Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de



Also doch nen 1600er?


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

So nun aber Final oder?  

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2196b0fc9dc49b6398a54e50ac449280e7ee136abda04

Habe gelesen das alle Ram Slots belegt sein müssen auf dem Mainboard bezüglich DualChannel... funkt des bei mir dann auch mit diesen Riegeln?


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

joa ist aufjedefall besser als 1333
und meistens auch nicht viel teurer 
kannst selber mal nach schauen auf der seite...

was brauchst du den noch ?


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Sieht gut aus, kannst du so bestellen 

Die DDR3-1600 sind günstiger als die DDR3-1333er?!


----------



## BPS (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich persönlich würde beim BS mindestens die Professionell-Variante wählen. (bekommst du bei ebay neu um 60-70 Euro) 

mfg


----------



## der_yappi (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Wenn es mehr kosten sollte: hier im Forum wurde sogar mal der recher eines Laien "fernzusammengebaut" und "ferneingerichtet". Also selber machen ist kein Problem.



Wenn der PC nicht schon bestellt ist...
Hier gabs das PC-Mit-Hilfe-des-Forums-Fernzusammenbauen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...aeren-versteh-so-manches-einfach-nicht-d.html


----------



## Thallassa (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

nach 14 Seiten Abwesenheit klinke ich mich mal wieder ein. Warum nun die schwächere 448 cores? Die HD79XX wäre ja noch im Budget - jetzt tatsächlich wegen der "schlechten Erfahrungen" mit AMD? Rechner sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## Lyph (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Weil die GTX560 Ti 448 z.Z. mehr als ausreichend ist. 

Ich habe meine damalige ~180€ Karte nun drei glückliche Jahre und brauch immer noch nicht wirklich eine neue kaufen. Zumal die GTX560 Ti 448 schon fast nicht mehr als Midrange-Karte bezeichnet werden kann, da sie ins Highend-Segment geht => GTX570-Niveau nur mit besserem Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Sollte die GTX560 Ti 448 in 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr ausreichende FPS liefern (was ich bezweifel) kann man ja aufrüsten und hat unterm Strich weniger ausgegeben als für eine jetzige HD7970.

Nur weil man Geld hat muss man es ja auch nicht mit vollen Händen ausgeben.


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Leider hab ich den ned gefunden!! =(


 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...nce-LP-Black-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

1. Warum WIN7 PRO?
2. Ist der aktuelle Speicher nun ned gut oder doch diesen nehmen: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...-Dual-Kit.html
3. Noch welche vorschläge oder Bestellfertig?
4. Kann mich echt ned entscheiden welche Tasta & Maus Oo 


EDIT: Keiner hat meine Frage beantwortet bezüglich DualChannel mit dem RAM und Board!!!! *grrrr*
EDIT2: Nun mit dem anderen Speicher: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2197c04da912d25a0f16c3e6641cac167fea1e2aaf8df


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

1. Ist völlig wurscht welche Windoof Version du kaufst, solang du sie _kaufst_ 
2. "Die gewünschte Seite existiert leider nicht." 
3. Nicht dass ich wüsste 
4. Tja, dann musst du dir darüber wohl nochmal Gedanken machen und die Pros und Contras abwiegen.
5. Was war die Frage nochmal?  
6. Helau und Alaaf


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Aus dem Post bin ich ned schlau geworden  

Sollte ich den hier nehmen wie vorgeschlagen worden ist: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 

Wie schaut das mit dem DualChannel aus? Da müssen ja alle Slots belegt sein usw wird des bei mir funken dieser DualChannel-Modus dings da


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

 Nein?  Da müssen nicht alle Slots belegt sein  Nur alle _gleichfarbigen_, das heißt der CPU nahe und der dritte von der CPU aus gesehen 
Nimm ruhig den Corsair, das ist sehr guter RAM


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Final-Version (Goldstatus):

*CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1230 4x 3.20GHz So.1155 BOX
*MB:* Asus P8H61-M EVO Intel H61 So.1155 Dual 
*RAM:* 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 
*SSD:* 128GB Corsair Performance Pro Series 2.5" 
*HDD:* 500GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ 16MB 
*O.Laufwerk:* LG Electronics GH24NS70 24x SA bk Bulk
*CPUKühler:* EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler AMD und 
*Netzteil:* 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ 
*Grafik:* 1280MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores 
Montage- und Funktionstestservice

Brauch ich für das Gehäuse noch extra Lüfter etc? (soweit ich mich erinnern kann waren welche doch noch in der ersten Konfig am anfang dabei oder ned?) 

Preis: 1.146€


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Welches Gehäuse wird es denn?


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Oh sry  

das da >> *BitFenix Shinobi Midi Tower ohne Netzteil *


----------



## facehugger (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Softy schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse wird es denn?


Die Frage aller Fragen *@Softy*: wegen dir geh ich nicht mehr zum Zahnarzt

Gruß


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Das Gehäuse hat nur einen Lüfter, 2 sollten es schon sein. Die entsprechenden Links für leise Lüfter postet facehugger gleich


----------



## facehugger (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

 bitteschön:


Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m³/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
sind beide recht leise, trotzdem ausreichend einen davon vorne ins Shinobi rein und gut ist oder du tauscht den hinteren ebenfalls aus. Wie laut die Standartluffis des Bitfenix sind

Gruß


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Okay danke oder Ihr könnt mir auch Gehäuse posten wo scho 2 evtl drine sind und nehm ich eins von denen... das Gehäuse is ned sooo wichtig ansonsten nehm ich noch nen Lüfter dazu!!

Passen ja 2 rein dann oder? ka schaut immer so alles zu aus am Gehäuse und weiß ned wo die eigentlich drine sind


----------



## facehugger (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Okay danke oder Ihr könnt mir auch Gehäuse posten wo scho 2 evtl drine sind und nehm ich eins von denen... das Gehäuse is ned sooo wichtig ansonsten nehm ich noch nen Lüfter dazu!!
> 
> Passen ja 2 rein dann oder? ka schaut immer so alles zu aus am Gehäuse und weiß ned wo die eigentlich drine sind


Ich empfehle aktuell dieses hier:


Sharkoon T28 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder etwas unauffälliger:


Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

hab nun den ersten genommen: *Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12)*  1x oder? is ok oder?


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hab es nun so: <<<<<<<<<<< https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2192f0b23c7db0fd9ca4819caa734173aaf2d0ea9417f >>>>>>>>>>

Neuer LINK

Den einen Lüfter den ich nun hinzugefügt habe wieder entfernen oder?


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Beim Sharkoon T28 sind 3 Lüfter dabei, da bräuchtest Du keine weiteren dazu bestellen.


----------



## Lyph (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ei ei ei was seh ich da, eine kopierte Signatur 

Viel Spaß mit dem Rechner, hoffe damit habt ihr keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Sharkoon T9 Value White Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil !!! Geht auch dieses für meine Konfig?? Das andere ist ned lagernd!! 

Hat der auch 3 Lüfter die ok sind und alle teile reinpassen?


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Lyph schrieb:


> Ei ei ei was seh ich da, eine kopierte Signatur
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Rechner, hoffe damit habt ihr keinerlei Probleme.


 
Tut mir leid  Darf ich sie trotzdem behalten?


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Das Sharkoon T9 kannst Du auch nehmen, da passt alles rein. 

Die Lüfter sind OK, aber nicht für ein Silentsystem oder so geeignet.


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Was heisst ok?... ist das gut oder ned?  würde gern nun bestellen...


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Bei den allermeisten Gehäusen sind die Serienlüfter Mist, weil da halt gespart wird. Wenn Dir die Lautstärke sehr wichtig ist, würde ich die Lüfter austauschen, ansonsten kannst Du die Serienlüfter drin lassen.


----------



## Fafafin (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Das Sharkoon T9 hat 2 Lüfter 120mm vorn und einen Lüfter 120 mm hinten. Alle 3 sind mit LEDs beleuchtet. Es sind aber keine besonders leisen Lüfter und die Entkopplung der beiden Frontlüfter zum Gehäuse ist nicht besonders.
Dadurch schwingt das Gehäuse leicht mit den Frontlüftern. Ich habe daher beide Frontlüfter über ein 7V-Adapter gedrosselt und nun ist es schon ganz angenehm. Alternativ kann man die Gehäuselüfter auch über die Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards regeln und damit die Geräuschkulisse reduzieren, das klappt aber gerade bei Asrock-Mainboards nicht befriedigend. Aus dem Forum weiß ich aber, das viele Mainboards von Asus, Gigabyte oder auch MSI sehr gute Lüftersteuerungen haben.


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ja eigentlich wichtig aber wenn ich nun welche extra bestelle werden die Seriendinger dann ausgebaut und die anderen reingebaut?


----------



## Fafafin (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Genau. Serienlüfter raus, neue leisere Lüfter rein. Am besten mit Entkopplung.


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wenn Du das als Anmerkung zur Bestellung dazu schreibst, werden die Lüfter schon ausgetauscht.

Du könntest auch noch 3x EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle | Geizhals.at Deutschland zum Entkoppeln dazu bestellen.


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Versteh nur Bahnhof mit Entkoplung usw!!

Könnts a mir nochmal welche posten? Ansonsten lass ich die Seriendinger drin! So laut wirds scho ned werden oder?  

Sind die neuen dann auch beleuchtet oder fällt das dann weg?


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Gottt die gibts nur 2x lagernd diese Spätzledinger >.<

Edit: Reichen aus 2Stk aus?


----------



## Fafafin (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ohne Beleuchtung: siehe facehugger
Mit Beleuchtung: Enermax Apollish Vegas

oder gleich ein edles Gehäuse mit guten Lüftern und integrierter Lüfterregelung: Corsair Special Edition White Graphite 600T Window Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/weiss

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...zteil-schwarz-weiss.html?ia-pmtrack=157757413


----------



## Fafafin (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Gottt die gibts nur 2x lagernd diese Spätzledinger >.<
> 
> Edit: Reichen aus 2Stk aus?


Das ändert sich stündlich. Da würde ich mich nicht verrückt machen lassen.

Edit: Doppelpost, sorry!


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Gottt die gibts nur 2x lagernd diese Spätzledinger >.<
> 
> Edit: Reichen aus 2Stk aus?



Pro Lüfter brauchst Du ein Päckchen Case Spätzle.


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Gibts den a in schwarz... der muss einfach zum rest zusammen passen hehe

Edit: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...0T-Mesh-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html 

Würde der auch gehen? hat der gscheide Lüfter und muss nix mehr extra bestellen? (leuchtet der iwo oder ned?)


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Meinst Du das Graphite 600T? Ja, das gibt es in schwarz aber nur ohne Seitenfenster: Corsair Graphite 600T Mesh Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Welcher ist besser? der weiße da oder der schwarze? Beim weißen steht zumindest das die Lüfter beleuchtet sind hehe.... und beim schwarzen auch?

Wohoo der kostet ja 200€ >.<


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Der vordere Lüfter ist weiß beleuchtet.

Diese hier wären auch prima: CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 in PC-Gehäuse | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Fafafin (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Falls du dich für das Corsair 600T entscheiden solltest, würde ich dir empfehlen, ein Mainboard mit Firewire auszuwählen. Das Gehäuse hat nämlich einen Firewire-Anschluss in der Front.
Wer weiß, vielleicht soll ja doch 'mal ein Urlaubsvideo am PC zurechtgeschnitten werden, dann mach sich das ganz gut. 
Geeignet wäre dann z.B. ein H67-Mainboard wie das Asus P8H67-M EVO Intel H67 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail - Computer Shop


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wenn ich dieses Sharkoom T8 nehme wo Ihr meint das die Lüfter so laut wären und es vibriert.. ist das so schlimm? also kann dadurch was putt gehen oder ist des einfach nur gmeint das sie halt einfach lauter sind usw? 

Also das weiße von corsair gefällt ma echt aber 200 für das Gehäuse ist hart


----------



## GioInter (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Die Gehäuse Lüfter können nichts kaputt machen. Sie sind einfach etwas lauter.


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

ist das hier *Corsair Graphite 600T Mesh Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz* der gleiche wie der weiße den du meintest? Kost halt bissal weniger...


----------



## facehugger (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Sooo laut sind die installierten nun auch wieder nicht, zudem empfindet jeder Lautstärke auch anders. Ich würde erstmal das Case (was dir am besten gefällt) bestellen und wenn dir dann die verbauten Luffis zu laut sind, jene gegen die schon empfohlenen austauschen...

Gruß


----------



## Fafafin (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



facehugger schrieb:


> Sooo laut sind die installierten nun auch wieder nicht, zudem empfindet jeder Lautstärke auch anders. Ich würde erstmal das Case (was dir am besten gefällt) bestellen und wenn dir dann die verbauten Luffis zu laut sind, jene gegen die schon empfohlenen austauschen...
> 
> Gruß


Das ist sicherlich der beste Weg, zumal ihr mit der Radeon 5970 eh an Krach gewöhnt sein müsstest!

EDIT: Der Nachfolger des T9 ist übrigens auch schon da, das T28 in blau, rot oder grün:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

*@Drina84:* Welches Case solls denn nun endgültig sein? Achja, ihr Mädels sind ja immer so entscheidungsfreudig

Gruß


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich hab keine ahnung!! 

Soll ich das *Corsair Graphite 600T Mesh Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz* und das des Mainboard ändern wies gesagt worden ist (wird mein system dadurch besser oder schlechter?) oder halt das Sharkoon White wo die Lüfter lauter sind... ka!!  

Helfts mir..!! LOS!! Will endlich bestellen.. hehe


----------



## GioInter (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Nimm einfach den Sharkoom T8, dadurch wird das System nicht schlechter. Und wenn dir der PC zu laut ist kannst du auch hinterher die Lüfter wechseln.


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ok verstehe... aber was mit meiner andere fragen bezüglich des Corsair Gehäuses und des Mainboards?


----------



## Fafafin (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wenn du kein Firewire brauchst, dann bleib beim H61-Board, das du schon im Warenkorb hast.
Und das mit dem Gehäuse ist Geschmacksache. Und da kann man einem Mädel i.d.R. die Entscheidung nicht abnehmen.


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

kann ich den eines von den Corsair Gehäusen nehmen ohne das Mainboard zu wechseln (wegen firewire)? oder beeintrechtigt des dann iwas?


----------



## Fafafin (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Der Firewire-Port des Gehäuses ist dann ohne Funktion, dem PC ist das egal (Er sieht ja nicht, das da noch eine zusätzliche Schnittstelle vorhanden ist).


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

So hier!! 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219939337168e009153e7486e532bdded162a28c206d5


Iwas noch zu bemägeln? (brauch ich eigentlich ned noch ne soundkarte oder ist die onboard?)


----------



## ACDSee (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Sound ist onboard, nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Fafafin (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Sieht gut aus. Nur die SSD würde ich gegen eine Crucial m4 o. gleichwertig austauschen. Bei Mindfactory wäre das z.B. eine 128GB Corsair Performance Pro Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/ MLC synchron (CSSD-P128GBP-BK). Im Moment zwar nicht ab Lager, aber das kann in wenigen Stunden schon wieder anders aussehen.
Übrigens: Bei Mindfactory gibt es Midnight-Shopping ohne Versandkosten. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das auch für Finanzierungen gilt.

EDIT: Muss weg für heute. Viel Spaß mit dem PC!


----------



## derP4computer (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> So hier!!
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219939337168e009153e7486e532bdded162a28c206d5
> 
> ...


 Soll es das Sharkoon T9 Gehäuse werden, es geht auch ein wenig besser?


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Nur die SSD würde ich gegen eine Crucial m4 o. gleichwertig austauschen. Bei Mindfactory wäre das z.B. eine 128GB Corsair Performance Pro Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/ MLC synchron (CSSD-P128GBP-BK). Im Moment zwar nicht ab Lager, aber das kann in wenigen Stunden schon wieder anders aussehen.
> Übrigens: Bei Mindfactory gibt es Midnight-Shopping ohne Versandkosten. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das auch für Finanzierungen gilt.
> 
> EDIT: Muss weg für heute. Viel Spaß mit dem PC!


 
Die hab ich doch drin?! Oo oder bin i nu deppert....

Hat jemand dieses Corsair Graphite 600T Mesh Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz schonmal gehabt gesehen oder sonstwas.. wäre das was? san die lüfter gut? leise usw? 
und was ist der unterschied zu dem hier: Corsair Graphite 600T gedaemmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz ? nur weil er gedämmt ist gleich mal so viel mehr? Oo


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Soll es das Sharkoon T9 Gehäuse werden, es geht auch ein wenig besser?


 
wie besser?


----------



## facehugger (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Die 20€ kannst du auch noch drauflegen und dem Schatzi die 1TB-Platte gönnen:


1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer
ob nun Sharkoon T9 oder T28 ist deine Sache... oder vielleicht lieber doch das Corsair 600T Ich würde das nehmen:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...w-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz-weiss.html

ist schick, bietet Platz, Staubfilter/USB 3.0-Frontanschluß sind dabei und die Luffis kannst du dank der Steuerung runterregeln.

Gruß


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

und der schwarze ist auch gut oder ? ist es nun egal wegen dem firewire anschluss was mein mb ja ned hat usw


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Die Farbe musst Du schon selbst entscheiden   Beides ist das gleiche Gehäuse, nur anders angemalt.


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

das weisse reizt mich schon iwie bzw beide aber gibts des auch.ohne dieses fenster? kann grad ned nachschauen... und wie scho gefragt das mit dem firewireanschluss ist ned schlimm oder?!


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Kommt drauf an, ob Du FireWire nutzen willst  Wenn, dann kannst Du ja ein anderes nehmen.

Das weiße Graphite gibt es afaik nur mit Sichtfenster.


----------



## Lyph (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Bei Caseking kannst du dir das Gehäuse spezifisch suchen: Gehäusefinder


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

Da ich gerade unterwegs bin möchte ich euch bitten wenns geht evtl mir paar weitere optionen an gehäusen mit lüftern zu geben und eins such ich mir gleich @home aus und bestell den rechner endlich  danke


----------



## derP4computer (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Da ich gerade unterwegs bin möchte ich euch bitten wenns geht evtl mir paar weitere optionen an gehäusen mit lüftern zu geben und eins such ich mir gleich @home aus und bestell den rechner endlich  danke


 Und woher hast du jetzt den aus deiner Signatur?


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:
			
		

> Und woher hast du jetzt den aus deiner Signatur?



Hä? Das ist der den ich heute hoffentlich endlich bestell


----------



## Scroll (20. Februar 2012)

weis ja nicht ob schon genannt aber finde das http://geizhals.at/de/?in=&fs=nzxt+phantom+big+tower oder http://geizhals.at/de/?in=&fs=nzxt+phantom+midi+towerauch ganz schick, gibt es auch in allen moglichen variationen an farben  beim big tower hat man halt den vorteil das eine integrierte lufter steuerung dabei ist, beim midi tower weis ichs leider nicht

mfg


----------



## ACDSee (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ok,

Sehr gutes Gehäuse: 

Corsair Carbide Series 500R weiß Lüfter sind genug drin.

Sofern du die Kühlung noch leiser und besser machen möchtest:
nimm 3* Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 140x140x25mm,  750rpm fürs Heck (1) und für den Deckel (2)
und für vorn: 2*120mm Enermax T.B. Apollish UCTA12N-BL Fan - blue

Maximale Kühllung, sehr leise. Zudem hast du einen sehr netten blauen Leuchteffekt.
Einen Test und aussagekräftige Bilder des Gehäuses gibt es hier: [Review] Corsair Carbide 500R Arctic White im PCGHX-Check - Stylischer Midi-Tower mit sehr guter Ausstattung
http://geizhals.at/de/621917


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

So das wird er nun!! >>>> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2197b9b0991d0adcbecda264383955d0f7452d6b2611e <<<<

Alles drin usw hab ich nichts vergessen? Gibt mir das GO!! 

Edit: Netzteil reicht aus?


----------



## GGLM (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich möchte mir auch einen neuen PC zulegen. Die Konfig von Lyph fand ich schon ziemlich ansprechend. Hab alles mal bei Hardwareversand zusammengestellt. Jetzt stehe ich aber vor folgendem Problem: Ich kann da keine SSD Platte und keine Gehäuse-Lüfter auswählen!? Kann mir dazu jemand was sagen?


----------



## benefull (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Das passt alles so . 
Der Thread hat nun mit 25 Seiten sein Ende .

Edit:
@GGLM: Mach am besten ein neuen Thread dafür auf, hier ist es schon unübersichtlich genug.


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hör auf die Leute und geh auf Mindfactory.de und machs so wie ich  

Ich habe sie sehr sehr lange terrorisiert und ich glaube wahrlich das dieses System was se mir hier zusammen gekonfigt haben 1st Sahne sein wird


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



benefull schrieb:


> Das passt alles so .
> Der Thread hat nun mit 25 Seiten sein Ende .
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Außerdem ist der Thread noch ned am Ende!! 

Er wird erst am ende sein wenn wir unseren Rechner hier stehen haben und wir Ihn bis zum abwinken getestet haben und ich euch davon berichte?


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

was sollte ich noch als bemerkung verfassen??

OS auf SSD installieren und iwas mit ahci-mode??? und nochwas Oo?


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Sieht super aus  --->> BESTELLEN!


----------



## benefull (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Das war nicht böse gemeint . Ein paar Bilder vom fertigen PC bei euch sind sicherlich sehr interessant .

Edit: Versuch am besten nächstes Mal, deinen Beitrag zu editieren um doppel- oder dreifachposts zu verhindern.


----------



## Scroll (20. Februar 2012)

wurde mit der bestellung aber noch 2-3h warten wegen midnight shopping, da sparste dir wenigstens den versand falls bei finanzierung moglich 

mfg


----------



## Redbull0329 (20. Februar 2012)

Leg los! Tipp noch: Bestell nach Mitternacht, dann ist der Versand umsonst


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

Danke an euch alle!!!! Hab den Rechner endlich bestellt  

Werde sofort Berichten wenn dieser ankommt und dann bräuchte ich nochmal eine intensive Beratung (25 seiten Thread) für nen Monitor und restliche Zockerkomponenten  

Danke Danke aber nen 100%iges Danke erst wenn er schnurrt wie nen Kätzchen hehe

@benefull: ich werde es demnächst versuchen aber wie du bemerkt hast evtl hab ich oft *edit* geschrieben aber mir fällt dann soviel noch ein das da dann iwann *edit 50* stehen würd


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Super 

Feedback ist hier natürlich immer gern gesehen.  Welches Gehäuse hast Du jetzt genommen?


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Super
> 
> Feedback ist hier natürlich immer gern gesehen.  Welches Gehäuse hast Du jetzt genommen?



Habe nun das *lautere* Sharkoon genommen und hoffe das ich da ne gute Entscheidung getroffen habe 

Edit: Sollte man nun nen Game a mit auf die SSD installieren oder dann nur auf die HDD?


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich installiere Windows, Office und  häufig genutzte Spiele auf die SSD, weil die Ladezeiten teilweise deutlich reduziert werden. Der ganze restliche Kram kommt auf die Festplatte.


----------



## Oxrade (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

auf die SDD


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich installiere Windows, Office und  häufig genutzte Spiele auf die SSD, weil die Ladezeiten teilweise deutlich reduziert werden. Der ganze restliche Kram kommt auf die Festplatte.



Habt beide dank für die Antworten! Werde dann wohl immer das aktuellste auf der SSD haben oder wie viel genau nimmt das OS an Speicher ein?


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Windows 7 benötigt so ~20-25GB Speicherplatz.

Schlank halten kannst du es z.B. mit CCleaner + CCEnhancer.


----------



## Drina84 (20. Februar 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Windows 7 benötigt so ~20-25GB Speicherplatz.
> 
> Schlank halten kannst du es z.B. mit CCleaner + CCEnhancer.



werd ich mir versuchen zu merken! Danke

ps: in 2 Min hab ich Geb.! ))


----------



## batmaan (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

schenkt dir dein Mann auch sowas schönes? Nebenbei interessanter Thread ach und alles jute.


----------



## Drina84 (21. Februar 2012)

Oh glaub mir das hatt er!! willst es wissen? Ich sag nur Swarowski Hals und Arm ) Nun ist das mindeste nach 6 Jahren oder?


----------



## batmaan (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

warum weist du das schon? Ich finde deine Erwartungshaltung schon ziemlich komisch. Aber ich war ja noch nie verheiratet von daher. Ist auch nicht meine Sache. Ich wünsch deinem Mann viel Spaß mit seinem Pc ohne Ruckler


----------



## Drina84 (21. Februar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:
			
		

> warum weist du das schon? Ich finde deine Erwartungshaltung schon ziemlich komisch. Aber ich war ja noch nie verheiratet von daher. Ist auch nicht meine Sache. Ich wünsch deinem Mann viel Spaß mit seinem Pc ohne Ruckler



Muss man ned verstehen  und danke dir! Wird er dank euch bestimmt haben


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Februar 2012)

Auch von mir alles Gute und noch viel Glück euch beiden, möge der neue PC euch viel Spaß bereiten


----------



## Softy (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> ps: in 2 Min hab ich Geb.! ))


----------



## facehugger (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Auch von mir ein:  mal schaun wie lang der Thread noch wird...

Gruß


----------



## Lyph (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ui ui, schon 27 Seiten. Liegt das jetzt am Geschlecht der TEin und der damit verbundenen begrenzten Entscheidungsfreudigkeit oder liegt's nur am Wetter?

Happy B-Day!

Von mir gibt's ein gratis Geschenk: Kauf(t) nie wieder einen Komplett-PC.


----------



## facehugger (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Lyph schrieb:


> Von mir gibt's ein gratis Geschenk: Kauf(t) nie wieder einen Komplett-PC.


Der Tip ist besser als jedes Geschenk Und wenn man sich einen neuen Knecht gönnen will, sich *vorher* hier beraten lassen

Gruß


----------



## Softy (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Liegt eindeutig daran : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   

Welche SSD hast Du genommen? (Alibi-Frage^^)


----------



## Drina84 (21. Februar 2012)

Lyph schrieb:
			
		

> Ui ui, schon 27 Seiten. Liegt das jetzt am Geschlecht der TEin und der damit verbundenen begrenzten Entscheidungsfreudigkeit oder liegt's nur am Wetter?
> 
> Happy B-Day!
> 
> Von mir gibt's ein gratis Geschenk: Kauf(t) nie wieder einen Komplett-PC.



Ihr könnt auch echt fies sein!!  aber danke euch für die glückwünsche! Melde mich sobald sein neues Baby ankommt :-*

edit: 28 seiten!! 
edit2: diese corsair pro dings mom lass nachschauen


----------



## Drina84 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ja ich weiss.. du schon wieder usw!!  aber ich hab da ne Frage an euch!? Wir haben ja schonmal drüber gerdet unseren alten Rechner zu bewerten lassen. Leider kann ich aber ja immer noch ned im Marktplatz posten und wollt halt fragen ob das jemand von euch für mich tun kann?!

Wäre echt super und der neue wäre vllt dann a gleich scho bezahlt  

Danke im vorraus und wenn nicht, trotzdem DANKE :-*


----------



## dgcss (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich würds lieber bei Ebay Reinsetzen oder Ebay-Kleinanzeigen da da der Preis Variabel ist. 300€ startpreis und gut ist.
Wenn du hier dein Angebot reinsetzt musst du wissen was du dafür bekommst und bekommen willst. (Positiv ist natürlich das du keine Gebür hier hast. Dafür bekommste natürlich bei Ebay den Max-Preis und machst evtl nicht so viel verlust)


----------



## type_o (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

@ Drina84: Im Markzplatz solltest Du spätestens morgen posten können! 
Hol Dir dort eine Wertschätzung und verkauf dann über Ebay. Ob alles Komplett oder in Einzelteilen, das sollte die Wertschätzung ergeben! 

Viel Glück beim Verkauf!
MfG type_o


----------



## facehugger (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich sag dazu nur, Ebay macht Mondpreise möglich Ein paar schöne Bildchen, eine nette Bescheibung (ultra/über/Mörder-Gaming-PC) und die Taler flattern nur so

Gruß


----------



## Drina84 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Bei Ebay hatte ich Ihn ja schonmal drinen >.< Totaler Fail aber ich muss sagen auch als Festpreis den ich nun ned lieber nennen werde 

Werd mal versuchen ob ich morgen die Marktplatzfreischaltung bekomme.. danke euch!


----------



## facehugger (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Werd mal versuchen ob ich morgen die Marktplatzfreischaltung bekomme.. danke euch!


Genug Posts hast du ja schon, nur musst du leider mind. 60Tage registriert sein Glaube ich zumindest... Hier der Link zum Thema:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arktplatzregeln-bitte-lesen-und-befolgen.html

Gruß


----------



## der_yappi (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Oder du schickst mal Dr Bakterius ne PN wo du dein Problemchen schilderst und das System auflistest.
Der ist der Bewertungsguru und kann dir da bestimmt gut weiter helfen


----------



## batmaan (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

ich würde mir vorstellen, dass es bestimmt Leute gibt die deinen Knecht kaufen würden. Dann nur noch Graka tauschen und zack wenn du ihn also iwo reinstellt sag bitte bescheid.


----------



## dgcss (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Oder warte bis die Ex von deinem mann vor/ unter dem Fenster her läuft und werf ihn dann aus dem Fenster .... DAS IST UNBEZAHLBAR 



> ich würde mir vorstellen, dass es bestimmt Leute gibt die deinen Knecht kaufen würden. Dann nur noch Graka tauschen und zack wenn du ihn also iwo reinstellt sag bitte bescheid.


Knecht ??? Sag mal nüx  hab auch noch nen 1366-i7-950 (Verschwindet gleich aus der sigi) der macht alles ... selbst kaffekochen neben dem Zocken .. So schlecht sind die nicht


----------



## Drina84 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



batmaan schrieb:


> ich würde mir vorstellen, dass es bestimmt Leute gibt die deinen Knecht kaufen würden. Dann nur noch Graka tauschen und zack wenn du ihn also iwo reinstellt sag bitte bescheid.



Werd Ihn halt so reinstellen wie er ist aber inkl meinem 23" Samsung Monitor  Da ich bzw mein Mann nen neuen kaufen wird evtl


----------



## cAson (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Whoa , hab das Thread mal fix durchgelesen und bin ich eigentlich der einzige dem das aufgefallen ist oder seid ihr alle bloß so nett ?


----------



## Softy (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



cAson schrieb:


> Whoa , hab das Thread mal fix durchgelesen und bin ich eigentlich der einzige dem das aufgefallen ist oder seid ihr alle bloß so nett ?



Was ist Dir denn aufgefallen?


----------



## batmaan (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

das ihr so nett seid glaub ich.


----------



## derP4computer (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



cAson schrieb:


> Whoa , hab das Thread mal fix durchgelesen und bin ich eigentlich der einzige *dem das aufgefallen* *ist* oder seid ihr alle bloß so nett ?


 Das man 100 Beiträge für den Marktplatz braucht?


----------



## cAson (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

3K post  hab dich nur gelockt


----------



## Drina84 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ist das grad iwie gegenmich gerichtet?? Oo 

Marktplatz = 100 Beiträge = schlussvolgerung = extra die ganze Zeit gepostet = NEIN! 

Vllt lieg ich auch falsch ...


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Die 100 Posts helfen Dir auch nicht weiter, Du musst nämlich außerdem seit mind. 60 Tagen registriert sein, um Zugang zum Marktplatz zu erlangen.


----------



## facehugger (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Softy schrieb:


> Die 100 Posts helfen Dir auch nicht weiter, Du musst nämlich außerdem seit mind. 60 Tagen registriert sein, um Zugang zum Marktplatz zu erlangen.


Hab ich ja auf der vorigen Seite schon gepostet

Gruß


----------



## Drina84 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



facehugger schrieb:


> Hab ich ja auf der vorigen Seite schon gepostet
> 
> Gruß


 
Nu das mein ich doch  

Ich poste nicht extra um 100 zu haben, da ich ja sogar mit 500Posts nicht reinschreiben kann aber es hat sich so angehört bzw angelesen das ich absichtlich iwas poste um 100 zu erreichen!!


----------



## facehugger (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Nu das mein ich doch
> 
> Ich poste nicht extra um 100 zu haben, da ich ja sogar mit 500Posts nicht reinschreiben kann aber es hat sich so angehört bzw angelesen das ich absichtlich iwas poste um 100 zu erreichen!!


Nimm das was die Jungs hier posten, nicht immer für bare Münze Schließlich sind wir hier froh über jeden weiblichen User Schleimerei aus...

Gruß


----------



## Drina84 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hmm immer noch keine Bestätigung seitens der Bank >.< Wird wohl noch bissal dauern


----------



## Lyph (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Solange sich das Warten lohnt sollte man sich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Bank? Willst Du den Rechner auf Pump kaufen? Würde ich nie machen, bis das abbezahlt ist, ist der Kram schon wieder veraltet.


----------



## Drina84 (24. Februar 2012)

Hab grad ne mail bekommen von mindfactory das die cpu nicht mit dem mainboard kompatibel ist!! Was soll ich tun? welches mainboard dann nehmen? pls um Hilfe..  

ps: ist nur auf 6 monate hehe

kann euch gerade auch ned sagen welches mainboard wir hier verbaut haben .. mit dem handy da rummachen ist fummelig


----------



## Lyph (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Eigentlich sollte der Xeon definitiv mit dem ASUS PH61 Board kompatibel sein. Leider steht der Xeon nicht auf den offiziellen Kompatibilitätslisten der Boards und deswegen könnten ungeschulte Leute behaupten -> passt nicht zusammen.
Ich würde vll. mal den ASUS-Support anfragen, was sie zur Kompatibilität mit dem Xeon sagen und das dann an MF weiterleiten. Wenn sich MF halt total weigert, da sie ihn ja zusammenbauen, wirst du auf einen i5 oder i7 ausweichen müssen. Wenn du das Board behalten willst wäre dann der i5 2400 die erste Wahl. Der ist aber etwas schwächer auf der Brust als der Xeon 1230 und hat halt keine SMT-Funktion (simulierte 8 Kerne).


----------



## Drina84 (24. Februar 2012)

warum schreiben sie dann sowas? ich werde einfach denen dann zurück schreiben das er definitiv kompatibel ist und sie einbauen sollen -.- nun noch mit dem support von asus rummachen hab ich ka zeit fűr ausser am sonntag aber da bezweifle ich das jmd da ist  ach man des gibts ja echt ned!!


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Du kannst mal Atholon hier im Forum fragen (mindfactory-Staff): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/67343-atholon.html

Aber ich denke, das hat rechtliche Gründe. Wenn die CPU nicht in der Support List des Boardherstellers gelistet ist, und irgendwas geht kaputt oder läuft nicht, dann hat mf den schwarzen Peter.



Drina84 schrieb:


> ps: ist nur auf 6 monate hehe


 
Sag ich doch. In 6 Monaten gibt es IvyBridge, und Kepler und und und....


----------



## Lyph (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Naja wenn man nach den offuziellen Kompatibilitätslisten geht, was der MF-Mitarbeiter wohl getan hat, dann taucht der Xeon nirgends im Desktopbereich auf. Fakt ist jedoch, dass er auf praktisch allen H61-Boards läuft. Bei AsRock und ASUS Boards soll es total problemlos sein, bei anderen Herstellern ist teilweise erst ein BIOS-Update von Nöten.

Xeon E3-1230 mit AsRock H61iCafe haben hier im Forum z.B. schon viele verbaut und bestätigt, dass er absolut fehlerfrei läuft. Trotzdem steht auf der offiziellen Kompatibilitätsliste von diesem Board kein Xeon drauf.

Wenn man die Kiste selbst zusammenbaut, informiert man sich halt inoffiziell ob die Hardware zusammen laufem und baut sie zusammen. Wenn man es dagegen wie du zusammenbauen lässt, verlassen die sich wohl nur auf offizielle Angaben seitens des Herstellers. Daher wird wohl ein Kontakt mit ASUS unausweichlich sein um MF zum Zusammenbau zu "drängen".


----------



## Drina84 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ja aber die sehen doch das es Desktop-PC ist und meinen ja auch: das die CPU ned mit dem Board kompatibel ist... Kann es sein das sie ansich ned die CPU meinen sondern lediglich das Board? 

Welche Optionen hab ich noch?





_*Der von Ihnen bestellte Intel Xeon E3-1230 4x 3.20GHz So.1155 BOX  ist mit dem Asus P8H61-M EVO Intel H61 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail nicht kompatibel. Bitte suchen Sie sich ein passendes heraus.  Mit freundlichen Grüßen*_
_*Natascha Radeka*_


----------



## Drina84 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Doch wohl ned wie dacht das dass ganze reibungslos funktioniert =( 

Wenn die sich weigern sollten den Rechner zusammen zu bauen... was mach ich dann?


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Wenn die sich weigern sollten den Rechner zusammen zu bauen... was mach ich dann?



Dann kannst Du nix machen, außer selbst bauen  Aber wie gesagt, ich würde mal Atholon hier im Forum fragen.


----------



## ACDSee (24. Februar 2012)

Dann baust du halt selbst. So schwer oder schlimm ist das nicht. Alternative ist ein i5-2400 oder i5-2500 oder i7-2600 aber der xeon passt auch problemlos. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum man den nicht verbauen sollte.


----------



## Drina84 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Was soll ich ihn den fragen? 
ob er mir den Rechner dann zusammenbaut oder wie? Oo

Das ned nun böse gemeint aber wie oder mit was kann er mir grad helfen?


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Atholon hat schon viel hier im Forum "geregelt"  Zumindest könnte er es plausibel begründen.


----------



## Drina84 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Dann baust du halt selbst. So schwer oder schlimm ist das nicht. Alternative ist ein i5-2400 oder i5-2500 oder i7-2600 aber der xeon passt auch problemlos. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum man den nicht verbauen sollte.


 

Ich hab keine Ahnung davon!! Sonst hätte ich es wohl evtl selber gemacht  Was würdest du mir den dann Empfhelen von den besagten Prozessoren?


Hab dem Atholon nun geschrieben.. auch wenn ich nicht weiss wie er mir grad behilfich sein könnte aber schau ma mal... =(

Wenn nun dann gar nichts gehen sollte!! Was für ne CPU / Mainboard sollte ich dann wählen??



EDIT: Habe denen gerade ne Mail geschrieben das ich dieses System im Forum zusammengestellt habe und das die CPU definitiv mit dem Mainboard kompatibel sei usw.. mal sehen was sie mir antworten!


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wenn Du das Budget hast, nimm den i7-2600. Auf der anderen Seite reißt der i7 nicht mehr viel, wenn dem i5 die Luft ausgeht, ein i5-2400 würde völlig ausreichen die nächsten paar Jahre.


----------



## Lyph (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Atholon kann dir dahingehend helfen, da er bei Mindfactory arbeitet und so das ein oder andere Statement geben kann.

Falls du auf einen anderen Prozessor ausweichen musst, dann ist das wieder eine Frage des Budgets. Du hast ja gesagt, dass Übertaktung für dich nicht in Frage kommt. Somit würde ich den i5 2500k und den i7 2600k ausschließen und zum i5 2400 dann ausweichen. Der i5 2400 ist etwas langsamer als der i5 2500k, jedoch nicht spürbar langsamer. Der Xeon E3-1230 liegt zwischen dem i5 2500k und dem i7 2600k. Daher wäre der i5 2400 schon ein wenig langsamer als der Xeon, aber die einzige Alternative sofern du nicht übertakten willst/kannst. Würdest du dich dagegen für den i5 2500k bzw. den i7 2600k entscheiden müsstest du auch ein anderes Mainboard nehmen damit du übertakten kannst (P67 oder Z68).


----------



## True Monkey (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich empfehle mal den 2550k 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Auch ohne OC hat der schon 3,4 -turbo 3,8 ghz


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hast Du schon wieder zu tief in die Flasche gesschaut, True? 

Oder wieso postest Du einen CPU-Z Screen mit 5,4 GHz?


----------



## True Monkey (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

upps 

egal ....wollte den mal nur erwähnen da er auch auf das angedachte Board passt und die Leistung stimmt.


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Naja, aber der ist so teuer wie der Xeon und im Vergleich zum i5-2400 nur messbar schneller, nicht spürbar.


----------



## True Monkey (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

naja ....da ich ja alle der erwähnten CPUs habe mag ich mal vorsichtig behaupten ein kleiner Unterschied besteht schon.
Und wenn ich dann bedenke das der der beschenkt werden soll bis jetzt ein vermeintliches High End sys hat finde ich den schon angebracht.

ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr schauen würdet wenn ihr bis jetzt einen Porsche fährt und dann einen 3er BMW im Austausch bekommen würdet mit der Begründung der ist ja genauso schnell


----------



## Drina84 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Das Prob ist ja das der Rechner über ne Finanz. läuft die gestern genemigt worden ist! Von daher muss ich mich wohl dann auch in diesem Budget bewegen.. 

Ich hoffe das des einfach klappt mit dem Xeon, da ihr euch so viel mühe gemacht habt und ihr für mich zumindest glaubwürdig rüberkommt und ich euch vertraue.. wäre es echt super wenn der Xeon bleibt =(( 


Mal sehen was der Atholon tun kann oder sagt oder ka ... damn it!! 


EDIT: Wieso steht unter Postausgang ned das ich ihm geschrieben hab? Ich hoffe das es gesendet worden ist >.<


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



True Monkey schrieb:


> naja ....da ich ja alle der erwähnten CPUs habe mag ich mal vorsichtig behaupten ein kleiner Unterschied besteht schon.
> Und wenn ich dann bedenke das der der beschenkt werden soll bis jetzt ein vermeintliches High End sys hat finde ich den schon angebracht.
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr schauen würdet wenn ihr bis jetzt einen Porsche fährt und dann einen 3er BMW im Austausch bekommen würdet mit der Begründung der ist ja genauso schnell



Also mal ehrlich, ich merke keinen Unterschied beim Zocken, ob mein i5 mit 3,3GHz oder 4GHz oder 4,5GHz läuft. Meiner Meinung nach ist der i5-2550K eine völlig sinnfreie CPU, wenn dann würde ich einen Intel Core i5-2500, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed nehmen, der ist ~25€ günstiger und läuft mit Turbo  3,7GHz 

Ich frag Atholon mal.


----------



## Drina84 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Oh man  

Da ja eh Freitag ist und ich bezweifle das morgen jemand bei denen arbeitet bzw den Rechner zusammenbauen wird haben wir ja nun bis Montag Zeit ne Lösung zu finden  Also derzeit steht die Auswahl zwischen dem i5 2550K und dem 2500 an oder? ...

Welcher ist nun für meine Bedürfnisse am besten geeignet? bzw für sein GuildWars 2 und SWTOR und den ganzen andern scheiss da was er zockt?! Isch bekomm langsam aber sicher Kopfschmerzen! lol


----------



## Drina84 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Sollten wir nun abwarten was der Atholon dazu sagt oder sollte ich nun meinem Bearbeiter ne Mail schreiben das ich ne andere CPU verbauen lassen möchte?!

Edit: ja sry doppel post >.<


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Keine Ahnung, wie dringend es Dir ist. Atholon ist schon manchmal am Wochenende hier online.


----------



## Drina84 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Nun, für jeden ist "drigend" was anderst 
Würde aber gern nun eigentlich fertig werden und das der Rechner nächste Woche hier ist...zumindest war es so geplant hehe  Will aber auch nun nix überstürzen und nen Müll fabrizieren =(


EDIT: Intel Core i5 2500 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX oder Intel Core i5 2550K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 TRAY mit meinem jetztigen Mainboard? Da ich bezweifle das ich das Mainboard nun nochmal tauschen kann wegen Finanz.

EDIT2: Hab gelesen das es mit dem verbauen des XEON zu kompatibilitötsproblemen evtl führen kann bzw das Bios updaten muss evtl damits funkt usw.. stimmt das oder werde ich keine Probs haben? Da Ihr mir den Xeon empfholen habt würde ich ihn ja gerne eigentlich behalten weil ihr so überzeugend wart und ich mich iwie sicher fühlte damit =( nun muss ich mal abwarten was der Atholon sagt/schreibt


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wenn Du den i5-2550K nimmst, dann bitte "boxed", da ist die Garantie länger.

Wie gesagt, 100MHz kannst Du nie im Leben "merken". Selbst in Benchmarks ist das kaum messbar. Daher würde ich den i5-2500 nehmen.


----------



## GioInter (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

jop ich würde dir auch zum i5 2500 raten, da kannst du wenigstens die IGP benutzen falls die Graka mal ausfällt.


----------



## Drina84 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Muss man die dann iwo ausschalten diese IGP? bzw kommt es da nicht zu Probs mit der anderen Grafikkarte usw? 
Möchte bloß keinen scheiss jetzt machen


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Nein, die IGP ist automatisch deaktiviert, wenn eine dedizierte Grafikkarte verwendet wird.


----------



## GioInter (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Nein, die IGP schaltet sich automatisch ab sobald eine GraKa erkannt wird.

Edit: Mist zu langsam


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Das Spiel Prototype hat bei mir aber anscheinend trotzdem die IGP gefunden und ich konnte nur 720p auswählen. Nach dem "deaktivieren" im Bios wurde die GTX460 gewertet und 1080p stand zur Wahl.
Habe mich erst noch gewundert, wie das Spiel auf 720p kommt. Aber dann fiel mir ein, dass die IGP nur 720p kann.


----------



## Drina84 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Also nun nen i5 2500? Kann mir jemand nen mindfactory link geben welcher das genau ist?


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

(Der non-K i5-2500 ist im Moment teurer, daher würde ich den i5-2500K nehmen).


----------



## Lyph (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Dann könnte man aber auch gleich den Aufpreis zum P67 bzw. Z68 Mainboard in Kauf nehmen, um sich die Option "Übertaktung" offen zu halten (auch wenn man zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht vor hat zu übertakten).

z.B. das Board: ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0 für 110€


----------



## Drina84 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Habe nun meinem Berater wieder ne Mail geschrieben mit der Anfrage ob es mögliche wäre die folgenden Komponenten auszutauschen:

- Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX oder Intel Core i5 2550K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 TRAY
- mit dem Mainboard: ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 Intel P67 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
- und dem Gehöause: Corsair Graphite 600T Mesh Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz (wegen firewire-anschluss) 

was meint Ihr?


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

CPU solltest Du auf jeden Fall "boxed" nehmen  

Rest ist prima


----------



## Lyph (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

War ein CPU-Kühler eingeplant ? Der i5 2500k könnte schon einen in der Größenordnung vom Thermalright HR-02 Macho vertragen.


----------



## Drina84 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Lyph schrieb:


> War ein CPU-Kühler eingeplant ? Der i5 2500k könnte schon einen in der Größenordnung vom Thermalright HR-02 Macho vertragen.



Ehm der ist dabei: EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler AMD und Intel - 92mm


----------



## Lyph (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Der Sella wird nicht ausreichen, wenn man mal übertakten möchte. Aber da du den Rechner ja zusammenbauen lässt, kannst du eh keine großen CPU-Kühler nehmen (die werden nicht verbaut).

Solltest dir dann aber merken, dass wenn man mal übertakten möchte, man auch unbedingt die Temperatur im Auge behalten und wahrscheinlich den CPU-Kühler austauschen muss.

Aber für den Normalbetrieb ist der Sella auf jeden Fall leiser als der Standard-Boxed-Lüfter.


----------



## Drina84 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Nochmals die komplette neue zusammensetzung (wenn dies wegen Finanz. eigentlich möglich ist - werde ich morgen erfahren oder montag ka):


Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX oder Intel Core i5 2550K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 TRAY
ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 Intel P67 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Corsair Graphite 600T Mesh Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler AMD und Intel - 92mm
500GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ 16MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s
128GB Corsair Performance Pro Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/ MLC synchron (CSSD-P128GBP-BK)
1280MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
LG Electronics GH24NS70 24x SA bk Bulk
480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit Deutsch SB/OEM
Ist das nun abgestimmt und gut? 
Wie gesagt, wenns überhaupt geht wegen finanz. ansosnten wird nur die CPU geändert und den rest kann ich ned ändern -.-


----------



## Lyph (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Bei der CPU nicht die TRAY-Version nehmen !

Das ist die richtige Version: Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX ~184€


----------



## Drina84 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Lyph schrieb:


> Bei der CPU nicht die TRAY-Version nehmen !
> 
> Das ist die richtige Version: Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX ~184€



Die steht doch da richtig?  der 2550K ist der mit TRAY dahinter! Was auch immer das bedeutet und warum nicht TRAY?


----------



## Lyph (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

BOXED = Ein CPU-Kühler (sog. Boxed-Kühler) ist dabei.
TRAY = Kein CPU-Kühler enthalten, sondern nur die reine CPU.

Bei der Boxed-Version gibt es eine längere Garantie und bei der Tray-Version kann man auch Reklamations-Ware bekommen. Daher immer Boxed kaufen, auch wenn man den Kühler eh nicht braucht/verwendet.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Reklamationsware landet immer im B pool 

man man ....Ammenmärchen halten sich anscheinend ewig 

@ Drina 84

erst mal  nachträglich ....ich war ein tag eher dran 

dann mal wie das aussehen könnte wenn er ihn takten will .....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pagani-s (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

hi
ich habe nun nicht alle seiten durchgeschaut und bin vielleicht auch etwas spät drann aber 
der pc in deiner signatur @ Drina84*INTEL* Xeon E3-1230 4x 3.20Ghz *::* *ASUS* PH61-M EVO *::* 8GB *CORSAIR* Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 *::* *ASUS* GeForce GTX 560 TI 448 Cores 1GB *::*
480W *BE QUIET!* Straight Power CM E9 80+ 480 *::* Windows 7 Home Premium 64x


wäre doch supi
oder seh ich das falsch?

​​


----------



## Scroll (25. Februar 2012)

Das ist der pc der kommen soll, nur gibt es momentan ein problem mit der cpu 

Nicht täuschen lassen


----------



## facehugger (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Würde ebenfalls zur Boxed-Variante raten, alleine schon wegen der längeren Garantie...

Gruß


----------



## Drina84 (25. Februar 2012)

pagani-s schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ich habe nun nicht alle seiten durchgeschaut und bin vielleicht auch etwas spät drann aber
> der pc in deiner signatur @ Drina84INTEL Xeon E3-1230 4x 3.20Ghz :: ASUS PH61-M EVO :: 8GB CORSAIR Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 :: ASUS GeForce GTX 560 TI 448 Cores 1GB ::
> 480W BE QUIET! Straight Power CM E9 80+ 480 :: Windows 7 Home Premium 64x
> ...



der sollte es eigentlich werden aber nun wollen sie ned die cpu aufs mainboard bauen da diese ned auf der kampatibilitätsliste draufsteht -.- 

hab gestern die anfrage per mail geschickt wegen dem i5 und n anderes mainboard. mal sehen was sie antworten... 

ps: weiss jemand ob die heute arbeiten?


----------



## facehugger (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> ps: weiss jemand ob die heute arbeiten?


Jap, siehe:


ffnungszeiten / Anfahrt -> Unternehmen Mindfactory -> Info-Center - Computer Shop
Gruß


----------



## ACDSee (25. Februar 2012)

Ihr macht hier einen Stress um nichts. Einfach den Kollegen von mindfactory sagen, dass Sie die Kompatibilitätsliste ignorieren sollen. Beim ram sind sie auch nicht so pingellich.

@drina84: gewöhn dir mal an die "editieren-taste" zu nutzen. Die gibt es am pc genauso wie auf smartphones. 3 bis 4-Fach posts in wenigen Minuten sind echt unnötig.

Edit: falls alles nicht klappt, schick die Teile zu mir, ich bau dir alles zusammen und schick es an dich weiter.


----------



## facehugger (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Ihr macht hier einen Stress um nichts. Einfach den Kollegen von mindfactory sagen, dass Sie die Kompatibilitätsliste ignorieren sollen. Beim ram sind sie auch nicht so pingellich.
> 
> @drina84: gewöhn dir mal an die "editieren-taste" zu nutzen. Die gibt es am pc genauso wie auf smartphones. 3 bis 4-Fach posts in wenigen Minuten sind echt unnötig.


Du meinst sicher den "Bearbeiten"-Button. Nicht, das sie sich totsucht Zur CPU: wenn die das bei Mindfactory mitmachen (und nicht auf ihrer Kompa-liste beharren)...Aber freundlich fragen hat einen ja schon immer weitergebracht.

Gruß


----------



## ACDSee (25. Februar 2012)

echt?

In der android-app ist der Button mit "editieren" benannt. Hab extra nochmal nachgesehen. Komisch, dass es verschiedene Benennungen in den verschiedenen Systemen gibt.


----------



## facehugger (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



ACDSee schrieb:


> echt?
> 
> In der android-app ist der Button mit "editieren" benannt. Hab extra nochmal nachgesehen. Komisch, dass es verschiedene Benennungen in den verschiedenen Systemen gibt.


Mein Fehler, sie schreibt ja vom SmartPhone

Gruß


----------



## Drina84 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hab denen ja gestern 2x Mails geschrieben...!!

Eine mit das se dies doch bitte ignorieren sollen und ihn einfach zambauen und eine mit der anfrage wegen 2500K oder 2550K mit dem anderen Mainboard und gehäuse aber bis jetzt hab ich keine antworten erhalten =(


----------



## Lyph (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wie kann man nur so ungeduldig sein, relaxe...

Die Antwort kommt schon irgendwann. Und man hat ja genug Möglichkeiten auf andere Optionen auszuweichen.


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich glaube, die haben noch andere Kunden außer Dir


----------



## Atholon (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Nach dem ich nun diverse PN's erhalten habe, kann ich mir das am Montag gerne einmal anschauen. 

Ich war die letzten 2 Tage leider nicht im Haus.

Drina, schick mir per PN mal bitte noch die Vorgangnummer.

Generell erinnere ich mich, dass wir das gleiche Theme bereits einmal bei einem "Kaffee"-Board hatten - und auch hier haben wir den Prozessor dann letztendlich verbaut


----------



## Drina84 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Habsch dir eine PM geschrieben  

danke das du dich gemeldet hast!

LG


----------



## Lyph (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Mit dem "Kaffee"-Board meinst du bestimmt das AsRock H61iCafe, denn das ist in Verbindung mit dem Xeon E3-1230 wohl die beliebteste Kombination.


----------



## Atholon (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Richtig


----------



## Drina84 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Huhu ihr da  

Nein ich melde mich ned wegen dem Rechner.. der ist noch ned da aber ich melde mich nezüglich eines Monitors und bräuchte da evtl ne kleine hilfestellung! 
Da ich ned weiß auf welche Daten ich bei einnem Gaming-TFT so achten muss und welche Ihr mir da empfehlen könntet?! 

Danke.. 

eure Drina


----------



## Softy (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Den könntest Du Dir mal anschauen:  iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" 



Bzw. wie groß soll er sein und wieviel willst du ausgeben?


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Huhu ihr da
> 
> Nein ich melde mich ned wegen dem Rechner.. der ist noch ned da aber ich melde mich nezüglich eines Monitors und bräuchte da evtl ne kleine hilfestellung!
> Da ich ned weiß auf welche Daten ich bei einnem Gaming-TFT so achten muss und welche Ihr mir da empfehlen könntet?!
> ...


 
Hi!

Ich glaub hier kann ich dir weiter helfen.  

Je nach Kapital wären das hier die Empfehlungen:

23-24":

Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VG236HE, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland (120Hz)
iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (120Hz)

27":

ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland (120Hz)
ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S27A750D, 27" (LS27A750DS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (120Hz)


----------



## Drina84 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Also größer als 24" sollte er natürlich ned sein  
Ansonsten könnten wir Ihn auch an unserem Fernesehgerät anschliessen 

Das budget ist wegem dem Rechner nun ned mehr so hoch wie eigentlich von mir geplant aber ca 200€ wären drin (evtl auch mehr wenn wir den alten Rechner endlich verkaufen könnten)

Habe ja gehört das 120Hz das beste sein sollte für zocker usw aber die meistens sehr teuer sind. Das wichtigste ist eigentlich das es im Bildverlauf keine Schliern oder verzerungen gibt wärend einem schnellen Gefechts oder sonstwas wärend dem zocken 

Danke euch

EDIT: er sollte wenns möglich ist nicht hochglanz sein sondern MATT -.- gibts sowas überhaupt noch? lol


----------



## Valnarr (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Da ist doch ein Asus mit 120 Mhz dabei, kostet zwar 240 Euro, aber du könntest ihn dir ja mal anschauen.


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



> EDIT: er sollte wenns möglich ist nicht hochglanz sein sondern MATT -.- gibts sowas überhaupt noch? lol


Da bleiben dann nur noch der Dell U2312HM und der iiyama E2475HDS übrig.

Der Dell hat ein IPS-Panel und der iiyama ein TN-Panel. Beide Monitore sind aber zum spielen geeignet. 



> Da ist doch ein Asus mit 120 Mhz dabei, kostet zwar 240 Euro, aber du könntest ihn dir ja mal anschauen.​




Der ist aber nicht matt.  ​


----------



## Valnarr (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Das es Matt sein soll hatte ich nicht gelesen. :>


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Valnarr schrieb:


> Das es Matt sein soll hatte ich nicht gelesen. :>


 
Kann passieren.  

@ TE

Hier ein Test des U2312HM
PRAD |Test Monitor Dell U2312HM


----------



## Drina84 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hmmm dann muss es wohl doch einer mit Hochglanz werden  Die schauen ja greislig aus  

Was ist nen IPS - TN Panel?


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

IPS steht für In Plane Switching. IPS-Panels haben eine genauere Farbabstufung und eine erhöhte Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit. Dafür sind sie nicht so schnell wie TN-Panels. 
TN steht für Twisted Nematic. Diese Panels sind schneller als IPS-Panels und bereits mit 120Hz-Technik verfügbar.

Edit:

Dann würde ich den ASUS VG oder VS empfehlen.


----------



## Drina84 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Was dazu gelernt! Danke  

Also welchen sollte ich mir nun bestellen?  Ich kann mich einfach ned entscheiden bzw ich geh halt nicht nur von den Daten aus sondern auch vom erscheinungsbilds des Monitors!

Unter 150€ sollte man wohl nicht gehen oder? Da in euren Beispielen es keiner war..


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



> Unter 150€ sollte man wohl nicht gehen oder? Da in euren Beispielen es keiner war..


Der PC ist immer nur so stark wie sein schwächstes Teil.  Unter 150€ gibt es schon einen guten Monitor! 
ASUS VS238H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ist technisch fast gleich mit diesem hier:
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Nur halt um 1 Zoll kleiner und hat eine höhere Reaktionszeit. 

Falls es ein 120Hz sein soll, dann diesen hier:
ASUS VG236HE, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Drina84 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Der gefällt mir sehr sehr gut: ASUS VS238H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Danke!!

Nur der Standfuß schaut ma iwie nicht so stabil aus, da so dünn Oo 

Wie viel Hz hat der den? bzw spielt dies eine große Rolle? Werden wir dadurch so schliern verzerungen im Bild haben?


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Der gefällt mir sehr sehr gut: ASUS VS238H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Danke!!
> 
> Nur der Standfuß schaut ma iwie nicht so stabil aus, da so dünn Oo
> ...


 
Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Beschwerden über den Standfuß gehört. Auch nicht das der VS238H schlieren soll. Das Gerät ist eigentlich ein echt guter Monitor! 
Hatte die Ehre mit dem großen Bruder (VS 248H) ein paar Runden zu spielen.  

Der Monitor hat 60Hz.

120Hz hat den Vorteil, das der Bildablauf flüssiger ist, und Schlieren/Tearing effektiv vermieden wird. Gerade in Spielen wo hohe FPS-Werte erreicht werden, merkt man das umso deutlicher. Man muss den Monitor nur via DVI-D oder DisplayPort-Kabel anschließen. Mehr braucht man dazu nicht.


----------



## Drina84 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Also ist des HzZahl abhängig das schliern usw?! Gut, dann muss ich aber erstmal schauen das ich den alten Rechner verkauf und dann könnt ich auch einen mit 120Hz kaufen ansonsten muss ich mich mit einem von den obereb zufrieden geben und hoffe das ich keine schliern im Bildaufbau haben werde 

Edit1: Weiß jemand ob man auf der Seite von Mindfactory iwo den Status oder Lieferdatum einsehen kann?
Edit2: Hab mich mittlerweile für eine Logitech G9 Maus entschieden aber ich brauch wirklich noch bissal Entscheidungshilfe bei einer Tastatur (muss unbedingt nen weichen Anschlag haben)?

Danke


----------



## Scroll (1. März 2012)

wenn du ne auftragsbestatigung erhalten hast solltest dort ein dhl link drin sein woruber du den status deines pakets nachschauen kannst 

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



> Also ist des HzZahl abhängig das schliern usw?! Gut, dann muss ich aber erstmal schauen das ich den alten Rechner verkauf und dann könnt ich auch einen mit 120Hz kaufen ansonsten muss ich mich mit einem von den obereb zufrieden geben und hoffe das ich keine schliern im Bildaufbau haben werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie gesagt, schlieren sind mir beim VS nicht bekannt.  Der VG236HE ist bereits ein 120Hz-Monitor. Für 250€ bietet er viel Leistung fürs Geld.


----------



## Drina84 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Nun das muss ich dann noch sehen ob ich den alten doch noch iwie an den Mann bringen kann  Da ist dann der 120Hz Monitor gesichert! 

Wie schauts nun aus bezüglich meiner Frage wegen einer Gaming-Tastatur? (G9 Maus ist sicher )


----------



## Softy (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Da kannst Du Dir mal die Microsoft Sidewinder X4 anschauen.


----------



## Drina84 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ne frage zu der: Ist die wirklich Orange oder leuchtet die auch in anderen Farben und das ist nur ein Beispielbild?


----------



## Scroll (1. März 2012)

ich kann die logitech g510 weiter empfehlen, makro tasten sind 18stck die 3x belegt werden konnen und der tastenanschlag ist finde ich recht leise im gegensatz zu meiner wave tastatur wo ich vorher hatte, dazu kommt noch die einstellung der farbe wie sie leuchten soll, finde das auch sehr gut  nur der preis ist hapig mit ca 80€

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Ne frage zu der: Ist die wirklich Orange oder leuchtet die auch in anderen Farben und das ist nur ein Beispielbild?



Ist kein Beispielbild. Die leuchten wirklich Orange.


----------



## Drina84 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich hab mich nun endgültig entschieden für die G510 Tastatur und für die G9 Maus  Schaut einfach schick aus!!

Das einzige wo ich mich nicht entscheiden kann, ist der Monitor! Mehr als 23" brauchen wir nicht aber ich hab meine bedenken wegen schliern und verzerrungen des Bildes bei schnellen Gefechten usw 

Insbesondere gehts ma da nun schon bissal um den Preis... diese Technischen Daten der Monitore verwirren mich total =(


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



> Das einzige wo ich mich nicht entscheiden kann, ist der Monitor! Mehr als 23" brauchen wir nicht aber ich hab meine bedenken wegen schliern und verzerrungen des Bildes bei schnellen Gefechten usw
> 
> Insbesondere gehts ma da nun schon bissal um den Preis... diese Technischen Daten der Monitore verwirren mich total =(


 
Was macht dir denn da Sorgen? Die Hz? 60Hz bedeutet nicht das der Monitor schliert! 

Der VS248H schliert auf jeden Fall in Unreal Tournament III nicht. Das hab ich selbst ausprobiert! Beim VS238H ist mir in der Richtung auch nichts bekannt.


----------



## Drina84 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich hoffe das Ihr versteht was ich damit meine! Mom ich versuch mal das richtige Fachwort dafür zu finden  

Tearing !!!! Den genau das Problem haben wir momentan mit unserem jetztigen Monitor! Auch mit aktiviertem V-Sync wirds nicht besser  genau dies möchte ich versuchen zu vermeiden!


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wie schon gesagt, Tearing ist mir beim VS248H nicht aufgefallen. Wenn du allerdings auf nummer sicher gehen willst, bleibt dir da nur ein 120Hz-Monitor.


----------



## Drina84 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Also zB ASUS VG236HE, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland?

Gibts auch nen 120Hz in Matt Schwarz? =( Diese Entscheidungen immer und immer wieder aber der Monitor ist das letzte Puzzlestück in der Konfig! Dann ist alles komplett fertig!


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Also zB ASUS VG236HE, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland?
> 
> Gibts auch nen 120Hz in Matt Schwarz? =( Diese Entscheidungen immer und immer wieder aber der Monitor ist das letzte Puzzlestück in der Konfig! Dann ist alles komplett fertig!



Gibt es. Aber nicht gerade billig.
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Den Asus VG236HE  habe ich mir neulich erst angeschaut, der hat mir schon sehr gut gefallen 

Der BenQ XL2410T ist matt, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



> Der BenQ XL2410T ist matt, wenn ich nicht irre.


Aber auch nur um 10€ billger als der XL2420T.


----------



## Drina84 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich danke euch für eure Vorschläge!! 

Da die Preise für 120Hz Monitore wie es scheint doch sehr hoch sind und wohl auch erstmal bleiben werden  Morgen kommt ja der Rechner und den alten Monitor haben wir ja noch! 
Ansonsten werd ich evtl wie ihr sagt diesen VS248H evtl holen und iwann wenn die Preise in den Keller gehen einen 120erHz kaufen..


----------



## ACDSee (2. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Den XL2410T habe ich zu Hause. Er ist matt, höhenverstellbar, drehbar, schnell, ein top Teil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss mal neue Bilder machen, die sind von der Quali sehr schlecht.

Was mir aber nicht so gut gefällt ist die Farbintensität und das Onscreen-Menü.
Das Menü ist ein Witz. Die Farben wirken bei weiten nicht so intensiv wie bei einem IPS-Panel, irgendwie sind die Farben einen Tick zu matt (jedenfalls mein Eindruck). Für Shooter oder Rennspiele ist der Monitor wunderbar geeignet, für Filme oder wenn ich hauptsächlich Strategiespiele spielen würde, dann würde ich zu einem anderen greifen.

Mir ist nicht bekannt, ob und was beim 2420 in Sachen Farbbillianz und Menü nachgebessert oder an anderen Stellen verschlimmbessert wurde.


----------



## Drina84 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wir spielen überwiegend MMO´s als WoW SWTOR usw Pve wie auch PVP wo Kampfabläufe sehr schnell sind und wir mit unserem alten Monitor dieses Tearing halt haben!! 

Würde deiner MMO-Tauglich sein?

EDIT: alle fast oder über 300€ >.<
EDIT2: nochmal für mich: Das Game was wir am meisten zocken kann ich ja auf die SSD packen und den rest andere Games wie auch Progs usw auf die normalde HDD oder?


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ja, der ist voll spieletauglich 


@Painkiller, oder wer es halt weiß  

Was sind denn die Unterschiede beim XL2420T vs. XL2410T?


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



> @Painkiller, oder wer es halt weiß
> 
> Was sind denn die Unterschiede beim XL2420T vs. XL2410T?


 
Das Panel, sowie die äußere Form. Volle 24", dazu noch ein zusätzlicher HDMI-Anschluss, 50cd/m² heller, DP-Anschluss und Unterstützung von Nvidia 3D-Vision II.
Die Eckdaten sind zwar gleich, aber das OSD wurde extrem überarbeitet. 
Verbesserungen beim Kontrast und der Ausleuchtung wurden auch vorgenommen.
Der XL2420T ist meiner Meinung nach der rundere Partner wenn´s ums Gamen geht.


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Super, danke für die Info.   Dann würde ich den nehmen.


----------



## Drina84 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Tja anscheinend kommt mein Rechner heute wohl auch ned mehr an!! 

Freitag vormittag wurde der Rechner von Mindfactory an die DHL übergeben und heute ruf ich da an und die meinen: Nein heute bestimmt nicht erst am Montag!  

Bei meiner letzten Bestellung und per UPS geliefert: Am nächsten Tag der Bestellung (auch nen Samstag) war sie am Mittag schon da und kam aus Polen sogar lol also na.. die DHL scheint wahrlich lächerlich zu sein!!


----------



## robbe (3. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Das kommt vor. Solange bis 18 Uhr verschickt wird, bekomm ich mein Zeug von DHL zu 90% am nächsten Tag. Aber es gibt halt leider auch Ausnahmen.


----------



## Drina84 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ja bescheurter weiße passiert das genau mir nun oder wie 

Nun mal schauen was wird und wies wird  vllt hab ich auch glück und die im service red nur nen scheiss daher hehe.. kann man eigentlich noch auf express umbuchen? von mir aus zahl ich 50 drauf, auch egal


----------



## robbe (3. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hast du denn keinen Tracking Code bekommen?


----------



## Drina84 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Laut dem Tracking müsste er bis heute Abend endlich zugestellt werden  


Ich meld mich sobald er da ist und angeschlossen usw usw usw


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass der DHL-Bote das Paket nicht fallen lässt


----------



## Drina84 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

HA HA!! Ned witzig 

Sodala aber nun nochmal bitte die Frage ob ich die Games auch mit auf die SSD packen kann oder ich sie auf die 500GB Platte installieren sollte?!


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Die am häufisten gespielten Spiele würde ich auf die SSD packen, denn die Ladezeiten verringern sich dadurch z.T. deutlich.


----------



## Atholon (5. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wenn es nicht Counter-Strike ist 

Bei manchen Spielen lohnt sich das installieren auf der SSD m.M. nach nicht. 

Bei BF3 ist es merkbar... aber nicht "kriegsentscheidend" - bei Dirt3 ist es empfehlenswert, da die Ladezeiten hier schon so sehr lang sind.


----------



## Lyph (5. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Gerade MMOs sollten schon auf die SSD. Die ständigen Ladezeiten bei Gebietswechsel oder wenn man Dungeons betritt...
WoW und SW:TOR sollten schon auf die SSD und dann schauen wie viel Speicher überhaupt noch übrig bleiben.


----------



## Drina84 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hi an alle!!

Habe nun den Rechner erhalten und muss euch gleich mal um Hilfe bitten.. hinten aus dem Rechner hängt ein blaues USB-Kabel raus und führt halt iwo in den Rechner (vorne iwo) muss ich das einfach nun an ne freie USB-Schnittstelle stecken??

und 2. hat das Mainboard nun doch ne integrierte Grafik? da ich dort auch nen DVI VGA und HDMI Anschluss habe?! soll ich schon den Monitor an dem anderen DVI-Anschluss stecken also ich mein der von der Graka und ned die, die weiter oben mit den anderen Schnittstellen sind!?

Danke


----------



## ACDSee (5. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Zum USB-Kabel: Ja. Das ist eine Umleitung von den hinteren USB-Anschlüssen zu den Front-UBS-Anschlüssen. Musst du in einen USB 3.0-Anschluss stecken (sollte blau sein)
DVI an die Graka anschließen.


----------



## Drina84 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ok danke dir 

Also der USB-Anschluss hinten muss Blau sein oder wie  und DVI unten an die Graka!? *Ist es egal an welchen Anschluss? Da ja an der Graka 2 sind!*

Nun kommen wir aber zur Lieferung! 
Muss nen großes Kompli an Mindfactory geben! Der Rechner im Karton komplett geschützt und vollbepackt mit den Luftkissendingsen da und dann noch nen Zertifikat oder wie mans auch nennen mag vom Techniker und noch nem Kontroleur unterschrieben! Dazu noch selber im Rechner nochmal diese Luftkissendingsen  
Finds echt Geil.. wirklich!!


----------



## ACDSee (5. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Welchen DVI du nutzt ist der Karte egal, da kann man nichts falsch machen.
Teste einfach mal und schau ob die Kiste rennt! 

Netzteilschalter auf "an" schalten nicht vergessen.


----------



## Drina84 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Netzteilschalter auf "an" schalten nicht vergessen.



DAS nehme ich dir nun echt ÜBEL!! 

PS: Bis gleich!!


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Steht der Feuerlöscher bereit? 

*Popcorn raushol*


----------



## Drina84 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

HUHU!!

Also ich muss sagen das wir begeistert sind vom SPEEDBOOT des Rechners  Anmachen paar Sek warten und schon is ma aufn Desktop! GEIL!! 

Doch nun folgendes: Wir haben gleich mal SWTOR auf die SSD gespielt und leider läufts ned.. haben FPS Einbrüche und so Nachladeruckler wie auch beim alten Rechner >.< an was kanns nu wieder liegen? Schon nen neuen Rechner und nu wieder die gleiche ******** =( Gut nen anderes Game haben wir bis jetzt noch ned draufgehauen aber nun MMOs gehen eh vor

weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Scroll (6. März 2012)

Ja, liegt am spiel selbst. Swtor ist lauft leider bei vielen nicht so wies soll, alle treiber aktuell? Habt ihr die gtx 560ti oder die 7950/70 drin? Falls die 7000er dann kann es noch am spiel selbst liegen das es die 7000er noch nicht 100%ig akzeptiert

Mfg


----------



## dgcss (6. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Microruckler müssen nicht an deinen System liegen. Dazu benötigt SWTOR echt extreme Komponenten (Die es wohl noch nicht gibt  )

Da SWTOR ein Online Game ist liegt es sehr häufig an:
-Den spieleservern
-Knotenpunkte deines Anbieters (kommen mit der Datenlieferung nicht hinterher oder loops werden eingespielt)
-Deiner Inet leitung (Seltenster Fall)
-Knotenpunkte des Spieleservers
-Anbindung des Spieleservers
-und guterletzt halt die masse die Zeitgleich auf den Server zugreift am besten noch in der gleichen Region des Spiels (MAP) 

Dazu kommen sehr häufig noch WLAN geschichten hinzu da sie niemals so eine Stabile und hohe Transferrate erreichen wie über ein gutes Cat5e. (Weiss ja nicht ob ihr euer Inet über Wlan nutzt).

Dazu lohnt es sich auch öfters Cache & cookies täglich zu löschen bei deinem O-Game (Beim Neurechner ohne Daten natürlich nicht) und auch am besten alle 1-2 Tage euren Router zu Rebooten um auch dort die Zwischengespeicherten Sachen zu löschen (Datenstau)

Zum Thema O-Games auch ich habe eig. immer Aktuelle Rechner die die Mindestanforderungen so wegstecken. Aber selbst bei solchen popeligen O-Games wie "Fiesta" (Sollte euch geläufig sein) etc kommt es von micro- bis hin zu starken Rucklern obwohl mein System die anforderungen 4x5x6x wegsteckt. wie gesagt es sind halt diese Extremen OGames die an den rucklern schuld sind und nicht dein Rechner. Dazu ist SWTOR noch ziemlich ein frisches game wo die Serveroptimierungen noch nicht abgeschlossen sind. Warte mal 4-5 Pattchdays ab dann wirste änderungen bemerken


----------



## Lyph (6. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

kA ob es das Problem behebt, da ich selbst leider das Spiel nicht besitze um es zu testen.



> Star Wars: The Old Republic – Performance Probleme beheben
> Star Wars: The Old Republic ist ein wirklich sehr atemberaubendes und packendes MMO. Vollvertonung, super Setting und einfach tiefe Atmosphäre fesseln den Star Wars Fan an dieses Spiel, wäre da nicht das Perfomance Problem, vor allem bei ATI Karten. Ich habe einige Foren durchwühlt, um Leidensgenossen und Ideen zu finden. Oftmals sind ältere Low-Budget System performanter als Highend-PCs. Bei ATI brechen die Frames vor allem in geschlossenen, überdachten Konstruktionen ein. ABER DAS HAT EIN ENDE GEFUNDEN!
> 
> Ich stelle euch hier einen kleinen Download bereit, der Abhilfe schafft.
> ...



Quelle: http://ultimate-gaming.eu/?cat=9

Ansonsten mal sämtliche Treiber aktualisieren, also nicht die beigefügten Treiber-CDs verwenden sondern im Internet neuere Versionen suchen. Beginnen würde ich mit dem Mainboard-Hersteller und dort vor allem Chipsatz-Treiber aktualisieren. Dann natürlich sämtliche Windows-Updates usw.

Viel Glück.


----------



## Drina84 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Guten Tag,

ich bedanke mich erstmal für eure Antwort und bin sichtlich erleichtert das es an der Spielen selber liegt und nicht an meinem Rechner! Aber bezüglich des Rechners hab ich dann doch noch ne Frage: Beim Hochfahren kommt ja der Screen mit CPU:Xeon usw und unter RAM steht bei mir das ich 8GB habe was stimmt aber mit 1333Mhz gekennzeichnet und ned mit 1600Mhz die es sein sollten?! Warum wieso was ist das? 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Softy (6. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Schau mal im BIOS, ob der RAM richtig erkannt wird. Du kannst auch mal einen CPU-Z Screenshot (Reiter Memory und SPD) hier posten, dann können wir die Latenzen und die Frequenz anschauen.


----------



## dgcss (6. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Die CPU hat einen Intigrierten "SPeicherkontroller" der Liegt bei intel bei 1066 bzw 1333 MHz (Die neuen IVY 1600). Darauf werden deine Speicher gedrosselt. dafür profitierst du über bessere latenzzeiten. Es wird für dich aber in keinster weise Spürbar sein ob ein Speicher auf 1066/1333 oder 1600 läuft. Mach dir keine Sorgen ... 

LGA 1155 laufen alle auf 1333

hier auchnochmal der auszug von Intel:
Der für kleine Server und Workstations konzipierte Intel® Xeon®  Prozessor E3-1230 für Single-Sockel-Systeme basiert auf der von den  Core™-Prozessoren der zweiten Generation bekannten "Sandy  Bridge"-Architektur. Die CPU verfügt über Features wie SSE bis 4.2, AVX  (eine überarbeitete und auf 256-Bit erweiterte Version der SSE-Befehle),  Intel® VT (Virtualisierung), Smart Cache, XD bit, Demand Based  Switching (Serverversion von Intel® EIST) und das neue DMI  2.0-Interface. Der mit 8 MByte L3 Cache ausgestattete *Xeon® Prozessor  E3-1230 mit vier Kernen kann dank HyperThreading bis zu 8 Threads  verarbeiten und unterstützt DDR3-Speicher bis 1333 MHz*.


----------



## Drina84 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wie mach ich nen Screen?

EDIT: Momentmal! Also hab ich umsonst 1600er genommen oder wie?


----------



## Softy (6. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Nein, wenn der RAM falsch erkannt wird, musst Du den halt im BIOS richtig einstellen 

Einen Screenshot kannst Du mit dem Windows Snipping Tool machen: Verwenden des Schnappschusstools zum Erfassen von Screenshots


----------



## dgcss (6. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



> EDIT: Momentmal! Also hab ich umsonst 1600er genommen oder wie?


nö dafür profitierst du von den niedrigeren Latenzen.
PS kannst auch die anzeige Richtig bekommen durch evtl Bios Updates , Manuelle einstellung im Bios etc. Wird dir dennoch keine Vorteile bringen.

Screen einfach auf der Tastatur neben F12 auf "Druck" drücken. Dann in windows paint und das Bild via "STRG"+V einfügen und fertig.


----------



## Drina84 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/1256/unbenanntjtb.png

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/133/unbenannt1sv.png


Edit: Nun, wenns mir keine Vorteile bringt oder ka dann mach ich am BIOS lieber nichts rum aber hier erstmal die Screens!


----------



## Softy (6. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Einen Unterschied wirst Du nicht merken, ob der RAM mit 1333MHz oder 1600MHZ läuft.

Die Latenzen passen soweit, die RAM Frequenz kannst Du einfach von 1333MHz auf 1600MHz im BIOS ändern (Irgendwo unter A.I.Tweaker -> DRAM Frequency).


----------



## Drina84 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Also bringt ma das keinen "Performence" schub? 

Dann  lass ichs einfach so wie es nun ist


----------



## Softy (6. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Der Performanceunterschied liegt so bei eher mageren 1-2%


----------



## Drina84 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Haben nun alle möglichen Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel selber ausprobiert und im Treibermenü versucht was umzustellen usw aber der Effekt ist leider der gleiche 

SWTOR kann anscheinend einfach ned flüssig laufen  Auch Grass, Schatten usw deaktiviert aber es bleibt bestehen! 

Wir werden mal, sobald wir die Zeit haben, mal RIFT installieren und wenns da auf Ultra läuft dann liegts wohl wahrlich am Spiel und wie ich hoffe ned an der Hardware. Da ich ihm ja nen gscheiden Rechner kaufen wollt wo er alle seine bzw unsere MMO´s auf FULL spielen kann aber nun wieder son mist ... 

Wenns am Game liegt dann weiß ich echt ned warum man so nen unfertiges Spiel überhaupt auf den Markt bringt bzw wie ich auch gehörte habe solls ja in der BETA TOP gelaufen sein... 

Vllt fällt euch noch evtl was ein aber wie gesagt: hoffe ich ned das der Rechner ned genug Leistung vorweisen kann und es deshalb so ist


----------



## facehugger (7. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Vllt fällt euch noch evtl was ein aber wie gesagt: hoffe ich ned das der Rechner ned genug Leistung vorweisen kann und es deshalb so ist


Dein Knecht hat genügend Leistung, um selbst BF3 in Full-HD @ultra flüssig darzustellen (Singleplayer). Und das ist die aktuelle Grafikreferenz... MMO`s sind da deutlich genügsamer. Also *muss* es am Game und/oder eurer Internetverbindung/Server liegen.

Gruß


----------



## Drina84 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Also meinste es wäre ein Versuch Wert nen neuen Anbieter mit einer stärkeren Leitung zu finden und zu wechseln? 

Kennt sich jemand da aus mit den ganzen Anbietern und was da das günstige bzw Leistung wäre? 

Momentan sind wir bei ALICE bzw nun nur noch O2 oder wie auch immer und haben ne 18er Leitung aber auch Telefongespräche kostenfrei nach Kroatien zB und das wäre bei nem anderen Anbieter auch sehr wichtig das dies mögliche wäre..

LG


----------



## FreezerX (7. März 2012)

Ich bin fast sicher, dass es am spiel liegt. Ruckelt es in der Art:

swtor ruckelt es


----------



## dgcss (7. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

nein bei OGames liegt es zu 80% am Spielebetreibers Seite und des Spiels. Daher gehe ich weniger davon aus das die Probs von deiner seite her kommen. Wie gesagt ... warte einfach mal paar patches ab. Die probleme hat so gut wie jeder


----------



## Drina84 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Ich bin fast sicher, dass es am spiel liegt. Ruckelt es in der Art:
> 
> swtor ruckelt es


 
Ja so in etwa aber ned so krass  Also so wie im Video zu sehen.. zB du läufst einfach ne gerade strecke und dann hängts von einmal bzw so ne art nachladeruckler bzw nein eher wie bei nem lag bleibt das bild stehen und geht in der sek wieder weiter 

Edit: Ohne Vsync auf ca 110FPS und dann von einmal auf 40-30 runter und wieder rauf.. mit Vsync hält es sich zumindest bissal in Grenzen  aber einfach nur schrecklich!! Hoffe das RIFT 100% funkt den das is mein Game


----------



## Atholon (7. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Mal sehen wann auch RIFT free2play wird nach L2 und Aion 
Ich bin bei RIFT ausgestiegen, weil es auf Dauer einfach zuuuu langweilig war.

Allerdings sollten da keine Ruckler auftauchen...es sei denn es zieht da wieder eine Mega-Streitmacht durch die Landen.


----------



## Rockafilly (7. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

auch wenn das jetzt sehr off topic ist aber: warum daddelst du eigentlich nun die ganze zeit an der kiste? ich dachte das teil wäre für deinen verlobten?


----------



## der_yappi (7. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Und wegen dem RAm und den 1333 vs 1600 MHz
Im Bios / UEFI wird der RAM bei dir wahrscheinlich autom. erkannt.
Du kannst aber auch das so. XMP-Profil aktivieren (in der Anleitung anchkucken)
Hab das auch bei mir gemacht. Danach hat das Board automatisch alle Setting (also MHz und Timings) richtig eingestellt


----------



## Drina84 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Rockafilly schrieb:


> auch wenn das jetzt sehr off topic ist aber: warum daddelst du eigentlich nun die ganze zeit an der kiste? ich dachte das teil wäre für deinen verlobten?


 
Der Rechner ist ja auch für Ihn aber da ich früher daheim bin, zock ich mein RIFT auf  Darf man das ned? bzw wenn ich hier schon angemeldet bin und er noch ned darf ich auch nimma schreiben? Nur weil die Kiste für ihn bestimmt ist.. 



*@der_yappi:* Wo finde ich diese Anleitung für dieses XMP-Profil und was genau ist das? 

LG


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Die Option findest Du unter "AI-Tweaker" --> und dann entweder unter Ai Overclock Tuner oder DRAM Timing Control.

Du kannst auch einfach bei "DRAM Frequency" von AUTO auf 1600MHz stellen.


----------



## Drina84 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Option findest Du unter "AI-Tweaker" --> und dann entweder unter Ai Overclock Tuner oder DRAM Timing Control.
> 
> Du kannst auch einfach bei "DRAM Frequency" von AUTO auf 1600MHz stellen.


 
Und dieses AI Tweaker finde ich auch im Bios nehme ich mal an oder?


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ja  Das ist der zweite Reiter im UEFI


----------



## Drina84 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Sollten wir dies heute Abend mal ausprobieren oder würdest du Persönlich darauf verzichten? (Wenn es angeblich keine höhere Performence bringt)

Müssen wir dann also nur von AUTO auf 1600Mhz umstellen und das wars oder müss wir noch was anderes dabei beachten? Aber iwas verscheissen kann man da ned oder?


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Da ich (owohl ich es besser weiß^^) auf schnellen RAM stehe (s. Signatur ), würde ich es umstellen, das ist eine Angelegenheit von 1 Minute, und kaputt gehen kann dabei nichts.


----------



## ACDSee (8. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Irgend etwas zu zerstören wird schwierig. Einfach auf 1600 Mhz stellen und ggf. Spannung (1,5 V) manuell einstellen.

Das entsprechende Menü ist im Handbuch auf Seite 69 abgebildet.
Du musst nur 2 Einstellungen tätigen:

Memory Frequency: "1600"
DRAM Voltage: "1,500V"

Warum sollte man es tun? 
Warum nicht? 0-3 % mehr Leistung je nach Spiel, warum drauf verzichten? Die Einstellung ist einfach, schnell erledigt und bringt sogar minimalen Leistungszuwachs. Hier mal ein paar Benchmarks, was RAM-Takt in Spielen bringt.


----------



## Drina84 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Habt vielen dank  

Werde es heute Abend gleich meinem ollen weiterleiten und schau ma mal obs au so funkt hehe 

LG an euch


----------



## leorphee (8. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hier wirst du nicht nur beraten, du lernst auch noch was dazu und schon bald erklärst du deinem Verlobten wie dat allet jet mit de Maschien...


----------



## Ozzelot (8. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich denke mal es liegt an SW:ToR, mein Rechner bekommt auch Probleme wenn zu viel los ist, z.B. auf der Flotte oder beim Ilum PvP, sonst läufts eigentlich flüssig, aber ich hab ja auch noch ein bissel mehr Leistung. 
Liegt denke ich an der schlechten Programmierung des Spiels, hoffe mal das sie daran in der Zukunft noch bissel was drehn mit Patches.


----------



## Lyph (8. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Böse Zungen behaupten Ozzelot würde in einer Auflösung von 640*480 spielen um auf zweistellige FPS-Zahlen zu kommen...


----------



## facehugger (8. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Lyph schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupten Ozzelot würde in einer Auflösung von 640*480 spielen um auf zweistellige FPS-Zahlen zu kommen...


Wenn`s dann immer noch nicht flüssig läuft, setzt er folgenden Funkspruch ab: "_Helft mir Obi Wan Kenobi, Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung!_"

Gruß


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Die dunkle Seite der Grafikeinstellungen ist der Weg zu mannigfaltigen Fps Ergebnissen


----------



## Drina84 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



leorphee schrieb:


> Hier wirst du nicht nur beraten, du lernst auch noch was dazu und schon bald erklärst du deinem Verlobten wie dat allet jet mit de Maschien...


 
Das glaube ich mittlerweile auch ja  und deswegen bin ich euch mehr als nur dankbar! 

Ihn fertig machen ist mein Ziel..


----------



## Lyph (10. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Ihn fertig machen ist mein Ziel..



Dann hätte ich das aber so gemacht: Alten Rechner verkauft, für 35$ diesen PC organisiert und für den Rest dann halt x Paare Schuhe.

"Schatzi, viel Spass mit deinen MMOs. Jetzt wirst du definitiv kein Ruckeln mehr haben, weil du keins zum Starten bekommst."


----------



## Drina84 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Lyph schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich das aber so gemacht: Alten Rechner verkauft, für 35$ diesen PC organisiert und für den Rest dann halt x Paare Schuhe.
> 
> "Schatzi, viel Spass mit deinen MMOs. Jetzt wirst du definitiv kein Ruckeln mehr haben, weil du keins zum Starten bekommst."


 
NEIN!! Dann würde ich vor der Tür sitzen


----------



## Drina84 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Abend,

wir haben nun endlich mal ausprobiert im BIOS die MhzZahl auf 1600 zu stellen und haben dies auch gemacht! Danach F10 für speichern & zurücksetzen aber leider bootet der Rechner dann nicht mehr hoch und ich musst Ihn 2x Reseten und dann die Einstellungen wieder zurücksetzen =(

Kann mir jemand sagen was wir da falsch gemacht haben oder warum der dann nimma bootet? 

PS: Beim 2x hochfahren stand da Overlocking fehlgeschlagen bitte drücken sie F1

EDIT: Ich hab aber nun ned iwie das BIOS nun komplett zurückgesetzt und wenn ist dies schlimm? Oo


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ein BIOS Reset ist nicht schlimm.

Habt ihr die RAM Spannung fix auf 1,5 Volt eingestellt? Ich würde mal das XMP-Profil aktivieren, das geht auch im BIOS unter der  "DRAM-Timing" Option.


----------



## Drina84 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Die Volt-Zahl wurde nicht verändert! Da diese auf 1,5 steht so wie ihr das meintet.. Was ist nen XMP-Profil und ich find ned dieses DRAM-Timing Oo


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Da müsstest Du mal beim AI Tweaker bzw. AI Overclock Tuner die Optionen durchgehen, das ist dann auch das mit dem XMP dabei. Da werden die Latenzen und so automatisch ausgelesen und eingestellt.


----------



## Drina84 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hab nachgeschaut aber unter DRAM-Timing san nur lauter Zahlen usw aber niergends iwas mit XMP... ??

EDIT1: Habs immer noch ned gefunden >.< aber ne andere Fage: Im BIOA Hauptmenü steht da Allgemeine Einstellungen auf Ausgwogen und daneben nen Logo mit Performence.. sollt ich da auf Max.performence stellen?

EDIT2: Endlich mal RIFT installieret und leider muss ich da schon enorm die Einstellungen runterschrauben >.< Rift hat ja scho nen prachtvolle Grafik aber TERA und GW2 werden wohl noch bissal drauflegen, insbesondere TERA und da seh ich wohl schwarz die Games auf der vollen Pracht spielen zu können wies eigentich mit dem zusammenbau des Rechners geplant war =(


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hast Du den AI Tweaker von Auto auf Manual gestellt?


----------



## Drina84 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Jup.. hab ich aber wie gesagt er will dann nimma hochfahren =(


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Seltsam  Dann würde ich es bei 1333MHz lassen. Das Board hat aber die XMP-Funktion, hast Du schonmal im Handbuch danach geschaut?


----------



## Drina84 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Servus,

ich habe es nun nochmal probiert: Auf Manuell geschaltet und dann auf 1600 gestellt > gespreichert und neustart > schwarzer Bildschirm > ausgeschaltet und nochmal eingeschaltet > BIOS steht nun 1600 aber beim Start 1333mhz bzw 1645Mhz und 1345Mhz .. stimmt des nun so oder ned? (im AI Twaeker steht 1645 und startbildschirm vom BIOS 1345)
Desweiteren hab ich auch im BIOS auf Performence gestellt und abgespeichert, da es auf ausbalanciert war.. kann ich das auch so lassen?


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Da würde ich nochmal CPU-Z fragen wegen der tatsächlichen RAM-Frequenz.

Wir sind hier bei PCGH *Extreme*, Performance ist daher immer gut


----------



## Drina84 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ka wo ich das rauslesen kann Oo

Hier bitte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Du musst die DRAM Frequency mal 2 nehmen. Im Moment sind es also ~1372 MHz.


----------



## Drina84 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Also darf ich gleich mal wieder ins BIOS gehen >.< 

Aja und kann mir jemand evtl sagen warum BF3 ca "nur" mit Mittleren Einstellungen läuft? Oo haben die mir ne Geforce 8800 eingebaut oder wat isn das? 



EDIT: Ferwartung? vom wem? Oo


----------



## ACDSee (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Setz mal deinen Bustakt ("Bus Clock" oder "BCLK") auf fix 100 Mhz, dann sollte es keine Probleme mehr mit der Instabilität geben. Ich vermute mal, dass der auf 103 steht, sonst kommt so ein RAM-Takt nicht zustande.

Edit: im Bios natürlich. Kann sein, dass der Performance-Modus den auf 103 anhebt.
Edit2: Schon mal über Fernwartung nachgedacht?


----------



## Drina84 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich werd versuchen es zu finden  

Also nochmal: 1) von auto auf manuell 2) von 1333 auf 1600 3) von 103 auf 100 4) speichern und neustart? 


PS: Kann mir jemand was zur Graka nun sagen? oder ist die einfach nur so schlecht? Oo

EDIT: Habs nun auf 100 und neustart aber wird immer noch 1333Mhz angezeigt!!!!


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> EDIT: Habs nun auf 100 und neustart aber wird immer noch 1333Mhz angezeigt!!!!



Du speicherst die Einstellungen aber schon, wenn Du aus dem BIOS rausgehst?


----------



## FreezerX (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Die Grafikkarte soll BF3 auf der vorletzten Stufe (High) leicht packen! 
Zur Beurteilung was faul ist, lass mal im Hintergrund zwei Dinge laufen:

> TaskManager- Reiter Leistung betrachten
> Evga Precision (einfach downloaden  - GPU usage betrachten

Es wär wichtig zu wissen, wie hoch die prozentuale Auslastung im Schnitt ist. Normal sollte der Prozessor fast nie 100% erreichen. Und wie die Grafikkarte aussieht sieht man dann.

Der neueste Grafiktreiber ist schon installiert? 295.73


----------



## Drina84 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

*@SOFTY*

Ja ich drück auf F10 (Speichern) dann kommt nen fenster mit Speichern & zurücksetzen und klicke auf JA dann fährt der Rechner neu aufe   Ich geh mal davon aus das des zurücksetzen nen übersetzungsfehler ist .. aber was anderes steht da ned


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Nein, das ist wohl eher kein Übersetzungsfehler, Du musst auf Save&Exit klicken.


----------



## der_yappi (12. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Oder einfach im UEFI unter AI Tweaker von Auto beim RAM auf X.M.P. stellen.
Hab ja selber ein Asus Board und den 1600er Vengeance Ram in Verbindung mit dem XEON 1230
Klappt bei mir, sogar mit Vollbestückung, ohne Probleme.


----------



## Drina84 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Also nochmal: Ich hab von Auto auf Manuell geschaltet und dann die Mhz-Zahl auf 1600 gesetzt und NEIN bei mir steht nix von XMP-Profil! Ich find des ned... 

*@SOFTY:* Es gibts nix anderes zum auswählen! Wenn ich ESC drüche kommt speichern&zurücksetzen. Wenn ich F10 drüche kommt speichern&zurücksetzen und wenn ich per Maus auf beenden klicke kommt auch speichern&zurücksetzen! Bin do ned deppert 

*EDIT:* Was heisst nun unter UEFI? Also ganz normal im BIOS unter AI Tweaker schau ich da!


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Also, ich habe grad das Handbuch des Boards runtergeladen, da gibt es unter "Exit" die Option "Save & Exit", die musst Du auswählen.


----------



## Drina84 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Habs auf Deutsch gestellt und wohl deshalb das es falsch Übersetzt worden ist!!  
Ich werd heut Abend das BIOS mal wieder auf Englisch zurücksetzen und dann sehe ich es ja obs das gleiche ist. Danke dir aber für deine Bemühungen das Handbuch extra runtergeladen zu haben! 

Desweitern nochmals wegen der Grafikkarte! Hab ich iwas falsch eingestellt oder warum läuft bei RIFT und BF3 ca auf Mittel nur?


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hast Du den neuesten Grafiktreiber von der nvidia Homepage installiert?

Um die Leistung der Grafikkarte zu checken, könntest Du mal einen Benchmark runterladen, z.B. 3dmark 11 oder Unigine Heaven. Der Link dazu ist unten in meiner Signatur.  Das Ergebnis kannst Du dann hier posten.

directX hast Du installiert? --> http://www.chip.de/downloads/DirectX_13002926.html


----------



## Drina84 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Werde es runterladen und dann hier das Ergebnis posten! Wird gemacht! 

Der neuste Nvidia-Teiber ist installiert. Da ich wenn ich auf die Seite gehe und automatisch prüfen lasse, kommt: der aktuellste Treiber für diese Grafikkarte wird verwendet! 
Ich geh mal schwer davon aus das des directX installiert ist! Da ich bei der Installation von RIFT die Frage bekommen habe ob directX installiert werden soll und ich dies bestätigt habe oder muss ich ne andere Version Installieren und muss evtl es iwo anders hin Installieren? Hab nen angegeben Pfad einfach genommen und auf Weiter geklickt


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Das sollte dann schon die neueste DirectX-Version sein, passt also. Warten wir mal das Ergebnis des Benchmarks ab.


----------



## Drina84 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Guten Abend,

habe es gerade nochmal probiert und auch das BIOS wieder auf Englisch gesetzt aber da steht trotzdem Save Changes & Reset und nirgends nur Exit! Funkt wieder ned! Rechner fährt ned hoch und nach dem aus und wiedereinschalten sagt er mir das des OC fehlgeschlagen sei!! >.<

Jemand noch nen Rat parat?


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Drina84 schrieb:


> Jemand noch nen Rat parat?



Ja  Lass es auf 1333MHz  Im Ernst, mir fällt echt nix mehr ein, aber die XMP-Funktion muss da irgendwo sein, steht ja auch im Handbuch.


----------



## Drina84 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja  Lass es auf 1333MHz  Im Ernst, mir fällt echt nix mehr ein, aber die XMP-Funktion muss da irgendwo sein, steht ja auch im Handbuch.



Wenn du mir genau sagen könntest wo diese XMP-Funktion im BIOS ist wäre ich dir dankbar aber ich habe sie ned gefunden und wie gesagt ich kann ja auf 1600 usw umstellen aber dann fährt der Rechner nicht mehr hoch >.<
Außerdem verstehe ich ned warum da Save & Reset steht! Ich will ja nur Saven und ned Reseten.. 

PS: Ich lad grad Unigine Heaven 3.0 runter! Muss ich iwas beachten beim Start des Progs?


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Wo genau die Option ist, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, weil ich kein Asus Board (mehr) habe.

Bei Unigine musst Du eigentlich nix weiter beachten. Zum besseren Vergleich wäre es sinnvoll diese Settings hier zu verwenden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/207145-ranking-unigine-heaven-3-0-a.html


----------



## Drina84 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hab ich gerade gemacht aber er wiederholt sich dauernt und es kommt iwie kein Ende? Stopt der automatisch iwann? Oo


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ähm ja  Du musst schon mit "F9" erstmal den Benchmark starten.


----------



## Drina84 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Softy schrieb:


> Ähm ja  Du musst schon mit "F9" erstmal den Benchmark starten.


 
SUPER!! Danke für die schnelle Info hahaha 


EDIT: 696Points stand da aber leider hat er mit das Ergebnis ned abgespeichert obwohl ich auf Save gedrückt habe >.<


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hoffentlich bei FullHD Auflösung? Dann wäre der Score OK. Das Ruckeln muss dann also an den Einstellungen im Spiel liegen, nicht an der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Drina84 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ehm iwas hat nun im letzten Benchmark geklackert im Rechner? Oo ist das normal? >.<

Außerdem glaub ich das da iwas falsch lief.. 285FPS? Oo 

>>> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Kannst Du das Klackern lokalisieren?

Komisch, ja die max. fps sind viel zu hoch. Aber auch Deine Auflösung ist völlig schräg^^ (1920x1064 statt 1920x1080) Ich blick echt nicht mehr durch


----------



## Drina84 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Softy schrieb:


> Kannst Du das Klackern lokalisieren?
> 
> Komisch, ja die max. fps sind viel zu hoch. Aber auch Deine Auflösung ist völlig schräg^^ (1920x1064 statt 1920x1080) Ich blick echt nicht mehr durch



Ich lokalisiere sie im Rechner aber wo genau ka  

Hab grad Rift gestartet und die CPU-Auslastung liegt bei 22% und RAM bei 31% ist das so korrekt das es so ist?


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Dann mach mal den Rechner auf, und versuche das Geräusch genauer zu lokalisieren 

Das mit der Auslastung kann schon hinkommen. Dreh doch mal die AA/AF-Settings etwas runter. Wenn es dann flüssiger läuft, limitiert die Grafikkarte, wenn es trotzdem ruckelt, liegt das Problem woanders.


----------



## Drina84 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Zock grad nebenbei RIFT und hab nun die Einstellungen sogar erhöht aber ich hör kein "klackern" mehr Oo Ka was das war aber wie gesagt ich hör nix mehr... Kann da echt was so schnell in "Arsch" gehen oder wie? Ein Benchmark und ade Rechner? 

Na ehrlich jetzt oder was war das? Ich muss ma keine Sorgen machen oder? =(


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Klackern  Könnte ein defekter Lüfter sein, der unter Last schneller dreht, was anderes fällt mir spontan nicht ein. Ein Fiepen war es aber nicht oder? Das wäre harmlos.


----------



## Drina84 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ne das war son "klackern" und das wärend dem 2.Benchmark! Beim 1. hab ich nichts gehört... und nun wären dem zocken ist auch nix mehr also ich hör nixn =(?


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Dann würde ich mir erst mal keine Sorgen machen, vielleicht waren es einfach nur Zugriffsgeräusche der Festplatte, vielleicht hat Windows grade irgendwas im Hintergrund ausgeführt und dabei auf die HDD zugegriffen


----------



## Drina84 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Was mache ich den nun mit dem RAM? Kann ja ned sein das ich dieses XMP-Profil ned finde Oo  
Wo isn des normalerweise? Auch unter AI Tweaker? Vllt irgend eine unter Option iwo >.<


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ja sicher ist das eine Unteroption  Ich dachte, Du bist alle Unteroptionen durchgegangen o.O


----------



## Drina84 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja sicher ist das eine Unteroption  Ich dachte, Du bist alle Unteroptionen durchgegangen o.O



Bin ich ja auch aber ich find ja nix! Welche Unteroption sollen das sein? Ungefährer Name oder so vllt find ichs ja dann >.<


----------



## Drina84 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Aber nun erstmal Pennen gehen und Morgen weitersuchen 

EDIT: SRY Doppelpost *aber  ich glaub das Int hier im dem Thread eh niemanden mehr* Hust


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Das ist ein Unteroption im AI Tweaker oder AI Overclock Tuner oder so ähnlich.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Lyph (14. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Ich habe mir mal das Handbuch zu deinem Mainboard durchgelesen und bin auf folgendes gestoßen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> *2.4.2 Memory Frequency [Auto]*
> Erlaubt die Einstellung der Speicherbestriebsfrequenz. Konfigurationsoptionen: [Auto] [DDR3-800MHz] [DDR3-1066MHz] [DDR3-1333MHz]



Sowohl der Xeon als auch das Board unterstützen offiziell maximal DDR3-1333MHz. Da es bei der Auswahl der Optionen kein "[DDR3-1600MHz]" gibt vermute ich einfach, dass DDR3-1333 das maximal Mögliche ist.

Würde mich auch nicht wirklich daran festnageln, da der Unterschied zwischen DDR3-1333 und DDR3-1600 kaum der Rede wert ist. Du könntest mal schauen ob du die Timings auf CL7 @ 1333MHz bekommst, dann wären die 1600er Rams doch sinnvoll gewesen.


----------



## Drina84 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Lyph schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal das Handbuch zu deinem Mainboard durchgelesen und bin auf folgendes gestoßen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab das auch gelesen aber ich habe die Möglichkeit auf 1600 zu erhöhen! Die Option dafür ist da!! Also muss es ja auch gehen und wie ich nem Beitrag weiter oben gelesen habe, hat da jemand auch mein Mainboard und meine CPU und konnte es auch auf 1600 umstellen Oo
Von daher bin ich entweder zu blöd oder blind oder sonstwas


----------



## Lyph (14. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Hast du dein BIOS mal aktualisiert?


----------



## Drina84 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Lyph schrieb:


> Hast du dein BIOS mal aktualisiert?


 
Wenn du mir Schritt für Schritt erklärst wie ich das zu machen habe, dann werde ich es auch machen


----------



## Lyph (14. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Das ist bei ASUS ziemlich einfach:



> *Aktualisieren des BIOS*
> So aktualisieren Sie das BIOS:
> 
> 1. Klicken Sie auf dem Windows-Bildschirm auf *Start > Programme > ASUS > AI Suite II > AI Suite II X.XX.XX*, um die AI Suite II-Anwendung zu starten. Die AI Suite II Hauptmenüleiste erscheint.
> ...



Quelle: Handbuch


----------



## der_yappi (14. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Habe mir auch mal die Anleitung von deinem Board heruntergeladen.
Die Option mit XMP gibts bei dem Board nicht - leider.
Und es hat allgemein weniger Optionen im BOIS / UEFI als mein P8P67 EVO
Wenn ich die Einstellungen speichern will, geh ich auf _"Save Changes and reset"_


----------



## Drina84 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Also hätt ich mir den 1600er sparen können oder?  Kann ich also ned auf 1600 erhöhen? >.<

EDIT: Ich werde mal heute Abend versuchen das BIOS-Update zu installieren.. Danke dir für deine Mühe *@Lyph*


----------



## Lyph (14. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Lyph schrieb:


> 1600er Ram ist sinn-frei. Sowohl die Boardhersteller als auch Intel sagen, dass Ram bis einschließlich 1333MHz unterstützt wird. Alles da drüber auf eigene Gefahr. Wichtig bei der Wahl des Arbeitsspeichers für Intel-Systeme ist, dass die Spannung bei 1.5V liegt und optimaler weise 1333MHz Takt anliegen. Wenn du jetzt 1600er Ram statt 1333er Ram laufen lässt (solange es nicht 1.5V überschreitet) wird sich leistungstechnisch kaum bis gar nichts verändern. Bezogen auf die Spiele-Leistung bleibt es identisch. Einzig in Benchmarks bei hoch getakteten CPUs kann man Unterschiede messen. Bleib daher bei dem von mir vorgeschlagenen 1333er Ram. Auch ist die Wahl des Rams weniger eine Qualitätsfrage, sondern eher eine Preisfrage und möglichst schau'n ob nervige hohe Heatspreader vermeidbar sind.





Lyph schrieb:


> 1600er RAM macht mMn nur in einem AMD-System Sinn. Beim Intel-System würde ich genau wie Intel und die Board-Hersteller zum 1333er RAM raten, z.B. den hier: 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333.



Du wurdest zumindest mehrfach darauf aufmerksam gemacht.

Da ich selbst ein ASUS Board besitze kann ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass ein BIOS Update kinderleicht ist. Solltest du trotzdem irgendwo nicht weiter wissen einfach nachfragen.


----------



## Drina84 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Lyph schrieb:


> Du wurdest zumindest mehrfach darauf aufmerksam gemacht.
> 
> Da ich selbst ein ASUS Board besitze kann ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass ein BIOS Update kinderleicht ist. Solltest du trotzdem irgendwo nicht weiter wissen einfach nachfragen.


 
Hast dir aber nun Mühe gegeben das alles nochmal rauszusuchen  Ich dachte aber das ich trotzdem auf 1600 umstellen könnte und deshalb auch den mit 1600 genommen habe! Wollte halt diese kleinen 0-6% Leistung haben =(


----------



## der_yappi (14. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Also, wie schon erwähnt, bei meinem Board mit dem Xeon läufts mit 1600MHz.
Und das ohne Probleme.
Kann sein, wenn du auf 1600 gehst, dass das Board Probleme mit den Timings hat und du deswegen einen Absturz hattest...


----------



## Drina84 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Also, wie schon erwähnt, bei meinem Board mit dem Xeon läufts mit 1600MHz.
> Und das ohne Probleme.
> Kann sein, wenn du auf 1600 gehst, dass das Board Probleme mit den Timings hat und du deswegen einen Absturz hattest...


 
und was kann ich dagegen unternehmen? 
Ich mein ich hätte ja wohl ned die Option den RAM auf 1600 erhöhen zu können wenn das Board es ned kann oder will Oo


----------



## Drina84 (17. März 2012)

Bios update funkt iwie ned  iwas mach ma falsch und auf 1600 funkt au immer noch ned!! Gibts ne andere lösung evtl es iwie doch auf 1600 laufen zu lassen? 
LG
Drina


----------



## Drina84 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Guten Abend,

ich möchte mich erstmal entschuldigen das ich hier im Thread nochmal schreibe! Da es aber für mich wichtig ist, hoffe ich das Ihr mir nochmals behilflich sein könntet!
Es geht darum das bei mir SW:TOR gar ned läuft bzw es ruckelt und lagt wie nochmal was.. Daraufhin hab ich im TOR-Forum mein Problem geschiltert und diese hatte ich auch mit den 2 Rechner davor genau so wie mit diesem hier nun!

Hab eineige Tipps erhalten wie zB HyperThreading ausschalten.. Intel TurboBoost bzw diese Intel Sparmechanismen im BIOS ausschalten und noch so einiges zum umstellen! Läuft trotzdem ned bzw sogar schlechter aber dies ist nun ned mein Problem. Sondern wollte ich fragen wie ich BIOS wieder alles auf Standart setzen kann usw bzw Optimale Einstellungen die Ihr mir sagt und ich diese wieder umstelle! Habe iwie das Gefühl das ich wegen denen da einiges umgestellt habe und eingestellt usw es mir so ja nicht richtig bzw vermüllt vorkommt.. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine!

Ich danke euch im vorraus!
Eure Drina


----------



## Abufaso (25. März 2012)

Was hast du doch gleich fürn Board? Manche haben hinten einen Knopf fürs CMOS Reset, neben den ganzen Anschlüssen. 
Wenn du sowas nicht findest dann einfach über den Jumper aufm Brett resetten. Den gibts praktisch immer.


----------



## Drina84 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



Abufaso schrieb:


> Was hast du doch gleich fürn Board? Manche haben hinten einen Knopf fürs CMOS Reset, neben den ganzen Anschlüssen.
> Wenn du sowas nicht findest dann einfach über den Jumper aufm Brett resetten. Den gibts praktisch immer.



Für mich nochmal bitte auf Deutsch!!  Danke..

Also hinten am Rechner müsst ich ein CMOS-Knopf haben? Den betätigen wenn der Rechner aus oder an ist? 
PS: Board ist nen ASUS PH64-M EVO


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*

Das Board hat keinen Knopf für der Clear-RTC (CMOS-Reset), dafür einen Jumper.
Rechner *komplett vom Strom trennen*, den Jumper (verbindet 2 von 3 Pins miteinander) umsetzen.
Nach ca 10 Sekunden wieder auf die Ausgangsposition zurücksetzen. Zur Sicherheit kannst Du danach "Load Optimized Defaults" wählen, im Exit-Menü. Voilá! 
MfG


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Zur Sicherheit kannst Du danach "Load Optimized Defaults" wählen, im Exit-Menü. Voilá!
> MfG


 
Er kann gleich die Default Settings wählen. Ist das gleiche wie Bios Resett.


----------



## Drina84 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe!! Gaming PC für meinen Verlobten! (zusammenstellung)*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Das Board hat keinen Knopf für der Clear-RTC (CMOS-Reset), dafür einen Jumper.
> Rechner *komplett vom Strom trennen*, den Jumper (verbindet 2 von 3 Pins miteinander) umsetzen.
> Nach ca 10 Sekunden wieder auf die Ausgangsposition zurücksetzen. Zur Sicherheit kannst Du danach "Load Optimized Defaults" wählen, im Exit-Menü. Voilá!
> MfG


 
????
Ne, Ne ich steck da nichts ab und an usw  am Ende fliegt mir das Ding noch um die Ohren!! Ich kenn mich da ja 0,00 aus...


----------

